# Subclass 189 or 190



## neeta.k156

Hii Friends,

I have cleared my skills assessment. I am confused which subclass should I choose out of subclass 189 or subclass 190 as both of them almost have the same criterias except for one criteria of being invited for by a state govt (190) or not being invited by a state govt (189).

Also, please help me understand, if I choose subclass 189, who will be sending me an invitation to lodge my visa application.

Please guide as soon as possible.

Thanks & Regards,
Ms. Neeta


----------



## redgems

190 is more limiting - you have to live in the territory that invited you for 2 years.
other than that, they seem very similar.

i think in the 189, you get a general letter to file whereas in 190 you get a specific one from the territory that needs you.


----------



## neeta.k156

Hii,

Thanks for an short n sweet update. I would like to know who sends an invitation in case of a PR for subclass 189. Do we get a relevant job as per our skills assessment easily based on the visa for subclass 189.

Thanks & Regards,
Neeta



redgems said:


> 190 is more limiting - you have to live in the territory that invited you for 2 years.
> other than that, they seem very similar.
> 
> i think in the 189, you get a general letter to file whereas in 190 you get a specific one from the territory that needs you.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Neeta -

For the subclass 189 visa, you lodge an EOI and wait for an invitation from the federal government. No state sponsorship application/approval needed. For the subclass 190 visa, you have to get approved (sponsored) by a state, then you will get an invitation immediately upon state sponsorship approval. You can do a 190 with 55 points since you get 5 points once the state approves you; for the 189 visa you need 60 points, and potentially more depending on how many people have higher points scores than you (and will be invited before you). Another issue with the 189 is the occupational ceilings which are limits on how many of each occupation will be invited by the government in any program year (July - June). See this link for more - click on the "Occupational Ceilings" link in the middle of the page to see them:

SkillSelect

Please advise if I can assist any further -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## neeta.k156

Hii Mark,

Thank you for the valuable information.

I already have gained 60 points mark. Second is the occupation ceiling. The occupation ceiling for the profession I have selected is 4500 for the year 2012-2013. The latest invitations were issued to 149 on 18th Feb 2013.

How do I understand how many invitations are issued to the profession of my choice till date for the year 2012 - 2013.

Also, after checking all the websites and taking guidance from experienced professionals like you, I think, I can go for subclass 189 for the following reasons. Please guide me if you think I am going wrong anywhere.

Reason 1: Subclass 189 is for the entire of Australia and not bound for a particular area. I can work anywhere in Australia instead of sticking to one area for 2 years as per clauses meant for subclass 190.

Reason 2: If I select subclass 190 and select a particular area, it is quite possible that there might be lesser opportunities for the profession selected by me.

Reason 3: As per your guidance, my points total is reaching 60 which is as per the limits of subclass 189.

Reason 4: As per information known to me from the link provided by you, the occupation ceiling for my selected profession is 4500 and there are 149 EOIs received by the authority as yet.

Reason 5: As per the statistics explained in the link provided by you, the very recent details of January 2013 explain that there are more invitations issued for subclass 189 than those issued to subclass 190. (Please let me know if you are aware of any specific reasons for this). The link is http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-2013-1-7-21/

Please guide to understand the average time required to issue an invitation irrespective of the subclass. Example: 2 weeks, etc.

Awaiting your reply.

Thanks & Regards,
Neeta



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Neeta -
> 
> For the subclass 189 visa, you lodge an EOI and wait for an invitation from the federal government. No state sponsorship application/approval needed. For the subclass 190 visa, you have to get approved (sponsored) by a state, then you will get an invitation immediately upon state sponsorship approval. You can do a 190 with 55 points since you get 5 points once the state approves you; for the 189 visa you need 60 points, and potentially more depending on how many people have higher points scores than you (and will be invited before you). Another issue with the 189 is the occupational ceilings which are limits on how many of each occupation will be invited by the government in any program year (July - June). See this link for more - click on the "Occupational Ceilings" link in the middle of the page to see them:
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Please advise if I can assist any further -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Neeta -

I agree with your reasoning - the 189 has more flexibility, and does not require going through the state sponsorship approval process. A couple of notes:

* No way to tell how long it will take for an invitation - it all depends on how many people are in the pool waiting for an invitation in your occupation with points test scores higher than yours - they will be selected first regardless of when they lodged their EOI. Could be a month or 2, or many months, and remember that you are not guaranteed an invitation. 

* With the 190 you will receive an invitation if you are approved for state sponsorship.

* With the 190 if you cannot find a suitable job in the state you are sponsored in after putting in a good faith effort, DIAC or the state cannot restrict your ability to move to another state to find work. You are a permanent resident at the moment you receive the 190 visa.

* Re: move invitations avail for 189 vs 190, impossible to tell since you'd have to add up all the places in all states available for 190 for your occupation, and most states do not publish this info.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## neeta.k156

Hii Mark,

Thank vou for the valuable information. I shall certainly think over about the detailing you have given.

Thank you & Regards,
Neeta



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Neeta -
> 
> I agree with your reasoning - the 189 has more flexibility, and does not require going through the state sponsorship approval process. A couple of notes:
> 
> * No way to tell how long it will take for an invitation - it all depends on how many people are in the pool waiting for an invitation in your occupation with points test scores higher than yours - they will be selected first regardless of when they lodged their EOI. Could be a month or 2, or many months, and remember that you are not guaranteed an invitation.
> 
> * With the 190 you will receive an invitation if you are approved for state sponsorship.
> 
> * With the 190 if you cannot find a suitable job in the state you are sponsored in after putting in a good faith effort, DIAC or the state cannot restrict your ability to move to another state to find work. You are a permanent resident at the moment you receive the 190 visa.
> 
> * Re: move invitations avail for 189 vs 190, impossible to tell since you'd have to add up all the places in all states available for 190 for your occupation, and most states do not publish this info.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## neeta.k156

Hii Mark,

I would like to highlight one more point. When I submitted my EOI, I have mentioned my IELTS results in it but when I check my points breakup, it shows zero points gained against the IELTS criteria. Despite this, I have scored 60 points. How should I add the points for IELTS in my scores list to gain more points???? 

Please inform me abou the same today itself so that my application can be considered for tomorrow's (4th March 2013) invitation list based on the increased scores.

Thanks & Regards,
Neeta


----------



## love24

Hi, I am working here in Thailand. And we are planning to apply for partner visa. I already gathered all the documents such as our lease of contract, photos, joint account statement, emails and his plane tickets from 2010 until now. Is this enough evidence? Do I need to get my medical check and police check before I log my application? Thanks


----------



## love24

By the way, im from Philippines ^_^


----------



## tippy tosh

Did u score 7 in each band?? Even if one is 6.5 u will not get 10 points of ielts. irrespective of overall even 8.
If u are scoring 60 without ielts u can apply, though I am not sure what image or priority is then given to the applicant.



neeta.k156 said:


> Hii Mark,
> 
> I would like to highlight one more point. When I submitted my EOI, I have mentioned my IELTS results in it but when I check my points breakup, it shows zero points gained against the IELTS criteria. Despite this, I have scored 60 points. How should I add the points for IELTS in my scores list to gain more points????
> 
> Please inform me abou the same today itself so that my application can be considered for tomorrow's (4th March 2013) invitation list based on the increased scores.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Neeta


----------



## neeta.k156

Hii,

Thanks for your reply.

I shall consider this point while applying.

Thanks & Regards,
Neeta



tippy tosh said:


> Did u score 7 in each band?? Even if one is 6.5 u will not get 10 points of ielts. irrespective of overall even 8.
> If u are scoring 60 without ielts u can apply, though I am not sure what image or priority is then given to the applicant.


----------



## andro

Hi all, just joined the forum. 

I plan to apply subclass 190. I have some questions related to assessment. 

I have been working in South Korea for 5 years. My background is bachelor in electronics and master in computer engineering. My current position is Assisstant Manager in electronics material research and development department.

As my position as assisstant manager, Should I get assessed by Vetassess as Research and development manager or it is better assessed by engineer australia as electronics engineer.

Currently I have received my employment reference from my employer and already have IELTS score.

Any experience or shared information?

Thank you.

Regards,

Andro


----------



## neeta.k156

*Thanks friend....*

Thanks friend....


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Andro -

2 considerations: First, check the various state government skilled migration sites to see which state(s) are sponsoring for each of the occupations you're considering. Next, look carefully at the ANZSCO duties & responsibilities for each occupation and carefully match them to your own work experience details. With EA, you'll need to have an Engineering related degree in order to get through the process. But the duties & responsibilities of your current and previous jobs compared to the ANZSCO descriptions are key to determining whether your work experience will be considered closely related to the occupation you choose.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Ozstyle

Hi Mark,
I have been reading some of your post and it make alot of sense. I wonder if you could assist me with my query.
How long does it take for External Check?
What happens in External check?
What happens after external check? is ther any further verification left or is this the last step
thank you


----------



## KaranSharma

*Got invitation to Apply 189*

Hello Everyone,

My name is Priyanka sharma and I am from India. my husband has applied under 189 category.He is the main applicant.

We have received the invitation to apply. I have few questions regarding the process.

If any of you know the process, please help me.

1. Which all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. please let me know if anything is missing
1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS ( should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough)
1.2 Points based documents Passport
IELTS results [ do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified and then upload it ? ]
All employment related joining/relieving letters [ do we need to submit the salary slips also . if yes, how many. My husband has been

in job from 10 years]
All eductation related documents

apart from this, i have heard that bank statements is also necessary (no clue why....do we need to show any particular funds availability also ? )

1.3 - Birth certificate or Passport ( as identity proof)
1.4 - Marriage Certificate
1.5 - IELTS (for both of us)
1.6 - Health certificate
1.7 - PCC

One important point is :- can we use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents which we sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency).

because the date of certification is older there. Do they need only the recently certified copies ?

2. incase any document is missing, will the Case Office give time/instruction to submit it. Is the time given by him sufficient?

3. what is the process of obtaining health certificate.

4. what is the process of obtaining Police Clearance Certificate.

5. Is it necessary to have spouse name endorsed on each other's passport ?? ( or the marriage certificate will serve the purpose).

I would be grateful if you can spare some time and respond to my queries.

It would be even wonderful if someone from India [who has gone through this process] can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get better 
information.

Thank you all Very much for the help

and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications

Priyanka Sharma


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi -

An "external check" usually refers to a background check (which can be of different levels of research, from basic to different degrees of "in-depth") conducted by ASIO, the Australian security and intelligence agency. These are often requested in the case of permanent visa applicants, and can take anywhere from weeks to months depending on many circumstances. The Form 80 is the primary source of information for these, but ASIO has many other sources of information, as does DIAC (ie, passport movement records, etc). Once DIAC passes the matter to ASIO, DIAC has to wait until ASIO completes the check, and is relatively powerless to do much of anything but wait for the check to come back - from what I know, they cannot "hurry" the check up, etc - that's up to ASIO to do as they see fit.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Ozstyle said:


> Hi Mark,
> I have been reading some of your post and it make alot of sense. I wonder if you could assist me with my query.
> How long does it take for External Check?
> What happens in External check?
> What happens after external check? is ther any further verification left or is this the last step
> thank you


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Priyanka -

Thanks for your note and welcome to the forum. The subclass 189 visa application can be complex, and there are specific documentation requirements. I'm sure you'll get help from folks here on your questions - re: health and police checks, there are downloadable guides on the DIAC website at Department of Immigration & Citizenship that have instructions on this on a country-by-country basis.

I have a bit of a concern by the language of your questions that you're looking for exact, specific instructions for this visa application. Are you really ready to risk the future of your visa application and future in Australia (not to mention the thousands of dollars it costs to apply) to (mostly) anonymous posters on an internet forum? There are many great things to learn here on this forum, but I would not look for exact instructions for your case here, nor would I solely depend on any posts here by anyone (including myself!) without verifying it for yourself assuming you're doing your application yourself without the assistance of a Registered Migration Agent.

Plus, there's the timeliness factor - if a poster here went through the 189 process last year and tells you what documents he/she included, who is guaranteeing that the requirements haven't changed?

I am not posting this to discourage you from seeking information, nor am I trying to push you to hire any agent. However, I want to suggest that this forum is no substitute for you doing your own careful, detailed research on the DIAC website or using other official resources to get the answers you seek. General information is great, but specific, "exact" information for your case is something you really should research for yourself.

Hope this helps, and good luck with your application!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## KaranSharma

Thanks a lot Mark.

Yes, you are correct that we are trying to apply it on our own. without the help of any agent ( trying to avoid the whopping cost involved ).....

I am just hoping if someone would have gone through the same process with this new "skill select" format, he can definitely answer my queries .

Thanks once again for your reply.

Anyone, please help if you have already applied for Visa using Skill select.

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## Ozstyle

Thanks alot mark. 
Whats happens once the external check is completed?
I mean, is that the last step remaining ir thr are more to go.
I have submitted my pcc n med n form80 on their request



MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> An "external check" usually refers to a background check (which can be of different levels of research, from basic to different degrees of "in-depth") conducted by ASIO, the Australian security and intelligence agency. These are often requested in the case of permanent visa applicants, and can take anywhere from weeks to months depending on many circumstances. The Form 80 is the primary source of information for these, but ASIO has many other sources of information, as does DIAC (ie, passport movement records, etc). Once DIAC passes the matter to ASIO, DIAC has to wait until ASIO completes the check, and is relatively powerless to do much of anything but wait for the check to come back - from what I know, they cannot "hurry" the check up, etc - that's up to ASIO to do as they see fit.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## andro

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Andro -
> 
> 2 considerations: First, check the various state government skilled migration sites to see which state(s) are sponsoring for each of the occupations you're considering. Next, look carefully at the ANZSCO duties & responsibilities for each occupation and carefully match them to your own work experience details. With EA, you'll need to have an Engineering related degree in order to get through the process. But the duties & responsibilities of your current and previous jobs compared to the ANZSCO descriptions are key to determining whether your work experience will be considered closely related to the occupation you choose.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,

Thank you for your insight, it is really helpful. I have checked the state government site. I am interested to apply for NSW and VIC sponsorships for R&D Manager. I also check the ANZSO job description that this closely related to my current job. However currently NSW is already close so I have to wait until July for NSW opening and my assessment result.

Is it possible in the EOI if we want to apply sponsorships from two states?

In VIC, there is availaibility for R&D manager and based on skillselect report the occupation ceilling for this position is still widely open.

Is it possible for R&D manager occupation applied for subclass 189? I saw in VETASSESS website that this occupation is assessed only for ENS and state sponsorships purpose. Thank you.

Regards,

Andro


----------



## pulsar

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and I am intending to apply for victoria state but I'm not too sure as my agent says Victoria SS process is too long and slow and still you are not sure about the approval.

I have got positive ACS assessment under Software tester category. My IELTS score is 8 . I got 65 points for the 189 visa and 70 points include 5 points from sponsor state for the 190 visa.

My question is which will be better option for me since there is better chance to get an invitation with 70 points by the 190 visa than with 65 by 189visa.

how long is the state sponsorship approval process(Victoria)? 

Please advice many Thanks in Advance


----------



## pulsar

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and I am intending to apply for victoria state but I'm not too sure as my agent says Victoria SS process is too long and slow and still you are not sure about the approval.

I have got positive ACS assessment under Software tester category. My IELTS score is 8 . I got 65 points for the 189 visa and 70 points include 5 points from sponsor state for the 190 visa.

My question is which will be better option for me since there is better chance to get an invitation with 70 points by the 190 visa than with 65 by 189 visa.

how long is the state sponsorship approval process(Victoria)? 

Please advice many Thanks in Advance


----------



## Ausstart National

Score of 65 will be enough to get an invitation. Are you in a hurry. If you want the extra advantage, just apply for sponsorship.

Where are you? If you feel you can meet the visa requirements, and are outside Australia, just make the EOI, and after invitation, travel to Australia and make the application here.


----------



## pulsar

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

How long does it take for state sponsorship approval process for Victoria State ?


----------



## Ausstart National

pulsar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> How long does it take for state sponsorship approval process for Victoria State ?


Their processing times will vary on the time of year, and the number of applications being lodged. Best to contact them directly, or check their website for the current processing times. You can always make the EOI, and request their support after making the EOI.


----------



## YashYadav

Hi Mark/Evans,

I am in the process of applying for the Australian PR.
But I have a confusion over my eligibility, hope u guys can help me sort this out 

I am from India and have done my bachelor degree in Electronics and Communication. But I have a work experience of 6 years in Software Development.

Could you please enlighten me, if this will anyway effect in approving my EOI or the federal approval for class 189

Thanks in Advance,
Yash


----------



## abcde

*Skills Assessment for Eng Manager - Eng Australia or AIM??*

Hello Mark,

I am planning to go for my skills assessment in engineering manger category and I was wondering whether I should get the assessment done by engineers australia or AIM. Are any differences in the way assessment is done by either one of them? Is there a particular emphasis - engineering vs. management in their assessment, time taken to complete the assessment, their past record in providing positive assessment.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## rakhee

Hi,
My husband is an mechanical engineer. We submitted our application for 4 month 6 days. We are very worried. How long time it will takes?plz tell me.


----------



## KaranSharma

Hi Marc,

We have got the invitation to apply. now we have to make the payment of AUD 3060 as Visa Fee. I have a friend in austraila and I want to use her credit/debit card for this payment. I have few queries regarding this

- is it allowed that you use someone else's card for the visa fee payment
- if so, do we need to get any authorization letter 
- if yes, where and when do we submit this letter
- do you see any issues in doing this.

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## MarkNortham

Generally not a problem, however I'd have your friend write a simple letter "To whom it may concern" and say that he/she authorises usage of their card for this amount and purpose. In the rare case you'd need it, you'll have it ready.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## KaranSharma

MarkNortham said:


> Generally not a problem, however I'd have your friend write a simple letter "To whom it may concern" and say that he/she authorises usage of their card for this amount and purpose. In the rare case you'd need it, you'll have it ready.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thanks a lot Mark. should this letter be on a paper.....or gettEing an authorization letter on E-Mail would also be sufficient ?

Please suggest.


----------



## KaranSharma

Hi All,

We have lodged the application and paid the fees also for 189 subclass. We have uploaded the documents also.

Need to know what is the next step now?? should we go ahead and get the medicals and Police clearance done ?

or should we wait for a case officer to be assigned first and only when he asks, we should go for medical and police verification?

Please suggest.

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Karan -

Duplicate question answered on another thread you posted it on.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## KaranSharma

Hi Everyone,

I have a question here. We have applied for 189 and waiting for Case officer to be assigned. In the meanwhile, my company is processing my business visa to travel to australia in next few days, whereas my husband would still be in India only.

Now we want to know that what is the procedure that we should follow in such cases... should we inform this to any department? can someone please list down the exact steps of doing so ? can my travel on business visa be a problem in our PR visa ? Please confirm....we are worried

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Priyanka -

Great question. I assume you are referring to a subclass 457 temporary work (skilled) visa when you say "business visa". Once you are granted the 457 visa, I would suggest informing your case officer once assigned for the 189 visa. If you are granted the 189 visa, it will replace the 457 visa upon grant, and you would then be holding the 189 visa. It sounds like your husband is not a secondary applicant on the 457, which is not generally a problem even though he is an applicant on the 189. You may wish to consult a registered migration agent if you have further questions - an agent can look at your specific visa application for the 189 and for the 457 to give you more specific advice about any matters of concern.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Mlovinit

Hi Mark

I m pretty new to this forum.. Excuse me for my questions.

I am currently studying pharmacy and my spouse is on my dependent 573 visa.. We were thinking of applying under GSM for him. He has just moved here in Newcastle.. He has 6 years of IT experience out of which last three years he worked as a IT transition manager. After having a look at the position description we feel it best suits ICT BA and IT project manager. We are really confused as to apply for 189 or 190 visas for him. Any advice would've helpful. We haven't done ACS evaluation again for the same reason whether to do it under BA or project manager?


----------



## surinsin

Hi Experts,

First of all I would like to thank everyone for the help they extended in this forum. 

1. My name is Suri and I have applied for 189 visa. I am through with my medicals 4th Jun'13 and PCC on 17th Jun'13 after case officer requested. All the required documents including these has already been submitted. I am waiting since 4 weeks now for Visa to be granted. Please help me with the time I have to wait for Visa as I didnt hear anything from CO. 
2. I am using migration agent who sent all the docs through email rather than uploading them online. On asking she said that the CO will himself upload the documents after checking them. But I didnt see any change in status online. Please suggest.

Thanks in advance

Rgds,
Suri.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Suri -

It could be weeks still before a decision is made - DIAC does not commit to specific timetables, and they were severely backlogged with applications leading up to 1 July. Best to be patient. Re: emailing docs, DIAC discourages that and much prefers docs to be uploaded.

Since you're paying to use a migration agent, what does he/she say about the wait? I'm always surprised when people pay good money to an agent, yet that agent leaves the clients with so many questions they have to look elsewhere for answers.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Mlovinit -

I would recommend checking out the ACS detailed occupation description document available on the ACS site - they go into great detail about the different positions - much more than the ANZSCO directory. Hopefully that will help you choose the best occupation. Then you need to determine how you'll do on skilled points - if you're only at 55 points, you'll probably want to look at the subclass 190 state/territory sponsored visa, with 60 or higher you may want to look at the 189 independent skilled visa if the occupation you choose is on the appropriate list (SOL) for that visa.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Mlovinit said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I m pretty new to this forum.. Excuse me for my questions.
> 
> I am currently studying pharmacy and my spouse is on my dependent 573 visa.. We were thinking of applying under GSM for him. He has just moved here in Newcastle.. He has 6 years of IT experience out of which last three years he worked as a IT transition manager. After having a look at the position description we feel it best suits ICT BA and IT project manager. We are really confused as to apply for 189 or 190 visas for him. Any advice would've helpful. We haven't done ACS evaluation again for the same reason whether to do it under BA or project manager?


----------



## Mlovinit

Hello,

I would really appreciate any suggestions whether I should apply for ICT BA for my husband or Project manager.. Also shall v go for 189 or 190??

Best regards


----------



## Mlovinit

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Mlovinit -
> 
> I would recommend checking out the ACS detailed occupation description document available on the ACS site - they go into great detail about the different positions - much more than the ANZSCO directory. Hopefully that will help you choose the best occupation. Then you need to determine how you'll do on skilled points - if you're only at 55 points, you'll probably want to look at the subclass 190 state/territory sponsored visa, with 60 or higher you may want to look at the 189 independent skilled visa if the occupation you choose is on the appropriate list (SOL) for that visa.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thanks for your reply Mark. I will check the ACS detailed occupation list. In the meanwhile, as per the points test online he scores 60. Am I correct if I say that as a ICT Project Manager v cannot apply for 189!!


----------



## surinsin

Hi Mark,

Thanks for your reply. I will wait and update with my timelines one done. Regarding uploading docs i asked my agent to upload but she said that CO himself suggested to send email. Dont know what is true :-(. I am trapped for now so waiting to get released.

Thanks,
Suri.



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Suri -
> 
> It could be weeks still before a decision is made - DIAC does not commit to specific timetables, and they were severely backlogged with applications leading up to 1 July. Best to be patient. Re: emailing docs, DIAC discourages that and much prefers docs to be uploaded.
> 
> Since you're paying to use a migration agent, what does he/she say about the wait? I'm always surprised when people pay good money to an agent, yet that agent leaves the clients with so many questions they have to look elsewhere for answers.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## becksie86

Hi guys


I am about to apply for visa 189

Just waiting on TRA to assess my skills, then I shall be submitting an EOI however I noticed there is points based on some sort of English test ? How do I apply for this English test or how does it work ?

Many thanks


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Becksie86 -

A score of at least 6 is required on all four bands of the IELTS English Test which should be taken before you lodge your EOI. The alternative test is the OET test (see DIAC site for more details). For some occupations, a higher IELTS score is required by various registration and licensing boards.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## MarkNortham

That's correct - ICT Project Manager is not on the SOL list (Schedule 1) so it is not a valid occupation for the 189 visa. It's on schedule 2, so OK for 190 or 489 visa if you can find a state that sponsors that occupation you wish to apply for.

Best,

Mark Northam



Mlovinit said:


> Thanks for your reply Mark. I will check the ACS detailed occupation list. In the meanwhile, as per the points test online he scores 60. Am I correct if I say that as a ICT Project Manager v cannot apply for 189!!


----------



## johny

Hi,

I am new to this forum and since I am interested in lodging for an application of skilled migration I have a lot of questions. The Australian migration programs that are in offer is on of the most complex migration systems that I have seen. 

First question before lodging the EOI do I need to do an IELTS test as well as get my skills assessed from Australian, how long will the skills assessment take ?

Second question I have 3 years work experience, the first year I worked in several companies, I had different positions some were IT related some weren't, I only have the job offer/contract from those places is that enough evidence or do I need experience letter from those positions. According to my degree do I need to be in occupation that is closely related for 3 years. 

I am looking for quick processing times for my migration visa, so considering the occupation ceilings and all other factors, I want to know the processing time for the 189 visa is it more than a year like 18 months. 

Lastly if there is any migration agency that can help in securing a employer nomination, or state nomination it would be helpful for my visa outcome and processing times.


----------



## Mlovinit

MarkNortham said:


> That's correct - ICT Project Manager is not on the SOL list (Schedule 1) so it is not a valid occupation for the 189 visa. It's on schedule 2, so OK for 190 or 489 visa if you can find a state that sponsors that occupation you wish to apply for.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thank you Mark. So as per this if v get an evaluation for Business Analayst the can apply only for 189 and if its for Project Manager then can apply on for 190, right?

Thanks once again. You have been very helpful.

Was wondering how much do you charge for filing immigration papers?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Mlovinit -

Essentially, yes, however there are many other factors to consider in addition to occupation - and how your work experience aligns with the ANZSCO definitions for these occupations is very important.

Re: charges for our services, completing the application forms is just a small part of the services we provide for applicants - getting through the skills assessment process and meeting all of those requirements (which are separate and additional to the DIAC visa requirements), working with the state sponsorship authorities to get through that process and their (again, separate and additional) rules, plus getting through the DIAC approval process are our primary services. You can click my name to see my profile and website address - we post our fees on there under the "About" tab.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## becksie86

Hi guys
What sort of proof is need for the TRA to have the skilled assement ? Iv been with this tellecommunications company doing engineering ( phone technician ) for 4 years, iv gained my qualifications on the job , didn't go the uni to do a degree or anything , and I very much doubt I have the certificates of all the skills iv gained while working ?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Becksie -

Best to go to the TRA website and carefully read the details there - there are a number of options listed there - best to review them carefully to see which may be a good path for you and your individual circumstances. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## surya

*subclass 189 or 190 or both*

Hi Neeta,

I am surya. Just gone through your posts and wanted to get some information from you. I cleared ACS and I am getting 60 points.

Which subclass is better and can I select both subclasses while applying EOI.

Regards
Surya.


----------



## surya

Hi Mark,

I cleared ACS and I am getting 60 points. 

Which subclass is better and can I select both subclasses while applying EOI.

Regards
Surya.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Surya -

Thanks for the note. Impossible to say based on forum messages - the relevance of your work experience is a big factor, timing of work vs when your quals were earned, how your quals and work experience align with different state sponsorship requirements if you're considering the subclass 190 visa, etc. Suggest you contact a registered migration agent for a full examination of your documents, work history and education qualifications - only then can a proper and informed assessment be made of which visa subclasses you qualify for. I'd be happy to help, but it's not a simple question to answer (properly).

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## surya

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Surya -
> 
> Thanks for the note. Impossible to say based on forum messages - the relevance of your work experience is a big factor, timing of work vs when your quals were earned, how your quals and work experience align with different state sponsorship requirements if you're considering the subclass 190 visa, etc. Suggest you contact a registered migration agent for a full examination of your documents, work history and education qualifications - only then can a proper and informed assessment be made of which visa subclasses you qualify for. I'd be happy to help, but it's not a simple question to answer (properly).
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,

Thanks for considering my question. Yes you are right, I will check as suggested.

I have got positive from ACS, however they reduced 6 years of my experience out of 9, causing 10 points reductoin. Now the only option I have is to get IELTS band 7(current 6.5).

Last option is to make my wife as main applicant as she has got post graduate with 6.5 yrs. But have to start all the process again.

Any valuable thougts from you?

Regards
Surya


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Surya -

I think you've understood the situation well - I don't have anything to add as it appears you understand the regulations - a key issue with work experience is that it is highly relevant to your nominated occupation. Good luck with all!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## surya

Thanks Mark,

It was nice interaction with you. Have a nice day ahead.

Regards
Surya.


----------



## surya

Hi Mark,

As I said earlier, ACS reduced my 6 yrs exp. If apply to state sponsership, Is there any possibility that they consider all my experience? or they only go with the experience mentioned on the ACS result letter?

As you know getting 7 in all is bit difficult for non native speaker, still i will give my best. 

Let me know if you know any other possibilities. 

Regards
Surya


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Surya -

There certainly is a chance that the state sponsorship people could look at your additional experience, however from DIAC's point of view, you will not get points for the skilled visa points test until after the date that ACS has deemed that you were "skilled". It's an example about how there are multiple sets of rules (skills assessment, state authorities, DIAC) that have to be considered when putting together a skilled visa application. Best of luck with all!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## amber13

*Amber*

Hi Mark,

I need some assistance. I want to submit my EOI and SS application next week and I am planning to apply for (Subclass 573) Student Visa application by next month instead of waiting for my invitation.

Does DIAC refuses Student Visa applications if an applicant has lodged EOI or shown interest in PR/ SS Sponsorship. Pls guide.

Regards, Amber


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Amber -

Thanks for the note. There is no sure answer to your question - it all depends on the "rest" of your situation and how your particular circumstances align with the Genuine Temporary Entrant (GTE) requirements that student applications from higher risk countries are assessed against. It also depends on the case officer and their level of concern about your particular circumstances.

The short answer: a clear interest in PR could be taken, depending on your circumstances, to be an indication that you do not intend to be a temporary visitor to Australia to study. It may be safer if you're concerned about this to lodge your EOI after you have already been approved for the student visa and entered Australia. There are a number of areas where the student visa regulations and the PR visa regulations overlap and transitioning between these can be problematic - a classic example is where a person wants to stop studying and start working as they've applied for a PR visa of some kind and have a bridging visa awaiting activation as a result of the PR visa. Problem is, there's no easy way to "end" a student visa early - it either expires on its own (at the end of your scheduled studies) or is cancelled if the student requests it. The problem occurs when the student has his/her student visa cancelled because when a visa in Australia is cancelled, that also cancels all OTHER visas that might be dormant - including a bridging visa awaiting activation for a PR visa!

You may wish to run your overall plan by a registered migration agent and get some advice re: how you plan to transition from student to PR, etc.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## amber13

Thanks Mark for valuable information. I think I should lodge EOI and SS application asap otherwise I'll loose my age points by 26 Dec 2013. 

Beside Student Visa, to make my PR application strong can I go for visit visa to take a NAATI course which will increase my point score as currently I score 55 + 5 after SS=60. This way I won't loose any points if I get invitation after 26/12/2013. In this scenario do you think DIAC will consider my visit visa application.

Regards, Amber


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Amber -

It depends on how long the NAATI course is, plus don't forget to factor in any time going through whatever their approval/qualification process may be. Note that you cannot study for more than 3 months generally on a visitor visa which allows only "informal study".

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## kabi_li

Hi Mark,

I am currently have 60 points and my ANZSCO is 2211 (General Accountants). I am considering whether I should lodge my PR application under subclass 189 or 190 (NSW). Regarding NSW state sponsor sub 190, I don't really mind about the commitment to live and work in NSW for the 1st two years as I have been living in Sydney for the past 5 years and do not intend to live in other states in the near future. 

I have recently had a look the report of 2 July invitation rounds on immi website and found out that the mark of these 2 rounds is now 65. I am a bit worried atm.

I am wondering if which subclass is the better option for me now
Is is possible if I could apply both sub 189 and 190 at the same time?

Thanks.

Lynn


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Lynn -

Thanks for the note. First, ANZSCO codes have 6 digits, not 4, so you may want to confirm that - the grouping on the Occupation Ceilings and Skill Select reports have 4 digits. Next, have you completed your skills assessment? It's not a simple task for the accountant occupation. Re: 189 or 190, you can certainly try for both at the same time and take the first one that comes up.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## KaranSharma

Hi Everyone,

we have got our medicals done a week back. Now how do we know that hostpital has sent the medical reports to the Visa office. currently i can see below message in my e-application.

*"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"*

Please confirm if that means reports are received by DIAC or does this mean something else? our visa category is 189

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## Mlovinit

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Mlovinit -
> 
> Essentially, yes, however there are many other factors to consider in addition to occupation - and how your work experience aligns with the ANZSCO definitions for these occupations is very important.
> 
> Re: charges for our services, completing the application forms is just a small part of the services we provide for applicants - getting through the skills assessment process and meeting all of those requirements (which are separate and additional to the DIAC visa requirements), working with the state sponsorship authorities to get through that process and their (again, separate and additional) rules, plus getting through the DIAC approval process are our primary services. You can click my name to see my profile and website address - we post our fees on there under the "About" tab.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hello Mark,

I applied to ACS yesterday for my partners skills assessment. I created a draft EOI. However the total points equal 55. Its because Skill select takes into consideration exact dates. His last employment as BA was from 31st May 2010 to 17th May 2013. I read on ACS website that they just consider month and year. However in skill select I m not able to get 5 points. Any suggestions?? He has other experience as well which might be related to BA, however I have not submitted those experiences to ACS. Is it okay to stereo those experiences on skillselect?

Will really appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Mlovinit -

Thanks for the note. Your question illustrates much about the kind of work we do for our clients that isn't just "filling out forms". I don't know enough about your particular case to give you specific advice, but you may want to consider additional work experience if it is relevant to your occupation. Ideally all work experience claimed for points should also be included on the skills assessment, or there's a high likelihood that the case officer will require you to get that additional work skills assessed later on, delaying the process. Your situation also highlights the fact that in many cases, the regulations of skills assessors are different than those of DIAC. DIAC's rules will apply to the visa application, and the skills assessors' rules apply to the skills assessment. 

Re: dates, you will not be able to get 3 years experience from the dates you entered, regardless of what ACS says about month/year (that's just a convenience for them). I would carefully study the other work experience, add it if it is closely related to his occupation and can be verified with an employer ref letter (and later on, should the case officer require it, payslips or proof of paid employment), and see what you can do about amending your ACS application to include this work so all work experience claimed for points is assessed as part of the skills assessment.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Mlovinit

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Mlovinit -
> 
> Thanks for the note. Your question illustrates much about the kind of work we do for our clients that isn't just "filling out forms". I don't know enough about your particular case to give you specific advice, but you may want to consider additional work experience if it is relevant to your occupation. Ideally all work experience claimed for points should also be included on the skills assessment, or there's a high likelihood that the case officer will require you to get that additional work skills assessed later on, delaying the process. Your situation also highlights the fact that in many cases, the regulations of skills assessors are different than those of DIAC. DIAC's rules will apply to the visa application, and the skills assessors' rules apply to the skills assessment.
> 
> Re: dates, you will not be able to get 3 years experience from the dates you entered, regardless of what ACS says about month/year (that's just a convenience for them). I would carefully study the other work experience, add it if it is closely related to his occupation and can be verified with an employer ref letter (and later on, should the case officer require it, payslips or proof of paid employment), and see what you can do about amending your ACS application to include this work so all work experience claimed for points is assessed as part of the skills assessment.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thank you very much Mark. I was thinking of still applying and adding both his relevant experiences on skillselect. if i do that then it says 60 points. We do have proof of his other employment- ref letter, relieving letter and payslips in case the case officer asks for it.

Regards
Amita


----------



## babu40712

hi pryanka sharma , this is babu frm bangladesh. i have been observing similar kind of dialogue"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" in e application.. did u get any answer ??? wht does it mean actually


----------



## Mlovinit

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Mlovinit -
> 
> Thanks for the note. Your question illustrates much about the kind of work we do for our clients that isn't just "filling out forms". I don't know enough about your particular case to give you specific advice, but you may want to consider additional work experience if it is relevant to your occupation. Ideally all work experience claimed for points should also be included on the skills assessment, or there's a high likelihood that the case officer will require you to get that additional work skills assessed later on, delaying the process. Your situation also highlights the fact that in many cases, the regulations of skills assessors are different than those of DIAC. DIAC's rules will apply to the visa application, and the skills assessors' rules apply to the skills assessment.
> 
> Re: dates, you will not be able to get 3 years experience from the dates you entered, regardless of what ACS says about month/year (that's just a convenience for them). I would carefully study the other work experience, add it if it is closely related to his occupation and can be verified with an employer ref letter (and later on, should the case officer require it, payslips or proof of paid employment), and see what you can do about amending your ACS application to include this work so all work experience claimed for points is assessed as part of the skills assessment.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hello Mark,

Do you think if we changed his ACS code from BA to PM and then can apply under 190?


----------



## surya

Hi Mark,

I had an interaction with you earlier regarding class 189.
I have submitted EOI with my previous IELTS score of avg 6.5 with 6 in all. You might be aware that ACS considered my experience after july 2010, due to that my points reduced to 50. I have given the IELTS test last week, however I got invitation today to apply for visa class 189. If I get 7 in IELTS now, will I be able to manage to get visa? as I cannot change the details now in skillselect. 

Also document shared by ACS states that the final decision on awarding points remains with DIAC. Please suggest on this point.

In this situation is it better to go and apply for visa or do I need to re submit EOI. 

Regards
Surya


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Surya -

Yours is a complicated case as there are multiple aspects (work experience issue that appears to be a change, IELTS change after invitation date, etc) - as such it is not possible for me to give you any specific advice without much more information about your case, seeing your EOI, etc. If you'd like to book a consultation session (see website in my signature) that would give us the time and opportunity to explore your case carefully and determine whether it's possible to go forward with your invitation or decline it and edit your EOI. Wish I could help more here, but this is one of those cases that will come down to the fine points I expect, and it wouldn't be responsible of me to comment based on incomplete information. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ashleigh

Well, while the 189 doesn't require you to have a sponsorship (which apparently is very hard to get), I have read that the people who are sponsored (subclass 190) are more prioritized than their subclass 189 counterparts. In my experience in getting a sponsorship from employees, most will not even bother replying because they can see you're overseas  likewise, some states can take a long time to reply - some don't even reply at all. But either way, it's best if you apply as soon as possible, because for those with the same points, it's served on a first come first served basis


----------



## ManUtd

Hi,

I am new to this forum.

We are planning to file our PR under 190 subclass for NSW. I got my skills assessment done from Vetassess. The outcome on website says "Positive" but I have not received the hard copy yet. Shall I go ahead and prepare all the required documents or wait till I receive the hard copy.

Also can someone please help me with how many applications ll be accepted under the code 222311 - Financial Investment Adviser for 2013-14 and till now how many they accepted.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi ManUtd -

3060 places for the 2223 based occupations; only 50+ currently issued invitations so lots of room there apparently. They do not break down the occuaptional quotas to an individual ANZSCO code, only the 4-digit major group.

I would wait for the hardcopy to make sure there are no surprises or additional details.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ManUtd

Hi Mark,

Thanks a lot for the response. Feeling much relaxed now. 

Looking forward for this forum till we land in Sydney. 



MarkNortham said:


> Hi ManUtd -
> 
> 3060 places for the 2223 based occupations; only 50+ currently issued invitations so lots of room there apparently. They do not break down the occuaptional quotas to an individual ANZSCO code, only the 4-digit major group.
> 
> I would wait for the hardcopy to make sure there are no surprises or additional details.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## babu40712

MarkNortham said:


> Hi ManUtd -
> 
> 3060 places for the 2223 based occupations; only 50+ currently issued invitations so lots of room there apparently. They do not break down the occuaptional quotas to an individual ANZSCO code, only the 4-digit major group.
> 
> I would wait for the hardcopy to make sure there are no surprises or additional details.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


hi mark..can you tell me how many places are available against 232611 ..urban and regional planner


----------



## babu40712

MarkNortham said:


> Hi ManUtd -
> 
> 3060 places for the 2223 based occupations; only 50+ currently issued invitations so lots of room there apparently. They do not break down the occuaptional quotas to an individual ANZSCO code, only the 4-digit major group.
> 
> I would wait for the hardcopy to make sure there are no surprises or additional details.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


i also want to know how many eoi issued against 232611 ..waiting for your kind reply
thanks
babu


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi -

For the occupational ceilings and current invitations issued to-date for this program here, see:

SkillSelect

Look for the "occupational ceilings" tab in the middle of the page and click to expand.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## babu40712

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> For the occupational ceilings and current invitations issued to-date for this program here, see:
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Look for the "occupational ceilings" tab in the middle of the page and click to expand.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


thanks a lot mark....u are so co-operative. i lodged my application on my own..is it possible to assign any agent now for me???


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Babu -

Absolutely - many people prefer to have an agent handle communications to/from DIAC - a good agent will not only send along any correspondence from DIAC, but will work with you on strategy in terms of deciding how to respond and what/how much information to provide.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## babu40712

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Babu -
> 
> Absolutely - many people prefer to have an agent handle communications to/from DIAC - a good agent will not only send along any correspondence from DIAC, but will work with you on strategy in terms of deciding how to respond and what/how much information to provide.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


thanks mark, but i have already applied for 189 visa on 17/02/2013 without any agent. now i want to assign an agent for me. is it possible??


----------



## MarkNortham

Yes, if an agent is willing to be appointed. You and the agent would complete a Form 956, then the agent would lodge that with DIAC. The agent would then receive communications from DIAC about your case going forward. When you approach an agent for these services, I suggest you have ready to send the agent a copy of your EOI, application summary and any additional docs you submitted with your application - this way the agent can get up to speed on your case more quickly.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ManUtd

Hi,

Finally I have submitted my EOI today. Sending documents to NSW tomorrow.

Let everything go smoothly and fast 

Thanks.


----------



## MarkNortham

Good luck ManUtd!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ManUtd

Thanks a lot Mark for your wishes.

Do you have any idea currently how long does it take for NSW to make a decision. On NSW website it has mentioned 12 weeks but I guess it shouldn't take that long. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Also one more doubt regarding Police Clearance Cert (PCC). Can we start the procedure for PCC now only as I takes minimum 4-8 weeks here or we have to wait till NSW nominates us and then DIAC asks us to submit it along with medical.

I am assuming NSW will accept our application and nominate us 

Thanks.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi ManUtd -

It can easily take NSW Skilled Migration 3 months to make a decision depending on their backlog. If you're fortunate, it will only take 2 months! Turnaround times can vary substantially depending on their backlog.

As far as assuming you will be nominated, there are many factors that can come into play. I would not assume anything, to be safe. There are quotas for each occupation, and more and more we're seeing state skilled authorities being more picky about who they "decide" to accept. What's worse, the states do not have to publish their complete selection criteria, so there can be a fair amount of selectivity done by the states. It would be wrong to assume that if you have the points, that means a state sponsorship application will always be successful.

For AFP (4-5 weeks typical) I would wait until NSW Skilled approves your application. For overseas, it depends on how much lead time you need to order/obtain.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## rahulsh

Hi, 
I am aspiring to get an immigration PR to Australia.
My current profession is listed in (223311 Training and Development Professional)
I have a query: 
· I was working in a bank a bank as a Banking Operations Manager, from the year 1997 to 2008. I quit this bank to start my own training company. (My first bank reliving latter is does not mention training profile.)

· My new training company did not do so well and since I did not have regular income, (gap is 2 years) I decided to join another bank as a Training manager (year 2010). I have been working as a training manager since 3 years now. (2010 till date)
· My current job (3 years) is matching with 223311 requirements.
· I am 43 years old, my wife and my son & daughter are my dependents.
· My degree is not on banking (academic Law). I obtained my graduation certificate in the year 2006

· Can you please let me know if I am eligible under the 223311 Training and Development Professional and if I could apply?
· Can you please guide me on the process?

Awaiting for your reply

Thank you very much


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Rahulsh -

If you are looking at a skilled visa, you'd have to get a skills assessment from VETASSESS who is the assessor for ANZSCO 223311. VETASSESS requires a highly relevant Bachelor degree in order to get a positive skills assessment. Whether a law degree would work or not is something you would need to speak to VETASSESS about. You would also need to do the skilled visa points test and see how you are re: points. I'm roughly estimating 15 points for age, 15 points for your Bachelor degree and 5 points for 3 years of overseas work experience in your nominated occupation - 35 points total. You would need at least 15 more points to get to 50 points in any hopes of a skilled visa.

There are many rules and regulations covering skilled visas - you may want to get some professional help, or do the research yourself, but it will be important to make sure you cover and understand all the various rules that may come into play here from the skills assessor, state sponsorship authority, and DIAC (Australian immigration). 

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## rahulsh

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Rahulsh -
> 
> If you are looking at a skilled visa, you'd have to get a skills assessment from VETASSESS who is the assessor for ANZSCO 223311. VETASSESS requires a highly relevant Bachelor degree in order to get a positive skills assessment. Whether a law degree would work or not is something you would need to speak to VETASSESS about. You would also need to do the skilled visa points test and see how you are re: points. I'm roughly estimating 15 points for age, 15 points for your Bachelor degree and 5 points for 3 years of overseas work experience in your nominated occupation - 35 points total. You would need at least 15 more points to get to 50 points in any hopes of a skilled visa.
> 
> There are many rules and regulations covering skilled visas - you may want to get some professional help, or do the research yourself, but it will be important to make sure you cover and understand all the various rules that may come into play here from the skills assessor, state sponsorship authority, and DIAC (Australian immigration).
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Many thanks Mark for your reply.
correct me if i am wrong, i would get 10 points for IELTS and 5 for my wife's IELTS and 10 for the state sponsorship.
now don't you think i should be able to reach the required points for the skill assessment?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Rahulsh -

You can get 10 points if your IELTS scores are 7 or higher on each band of the IELTS test - you didn't mention IELTS scores in your earlier post. Partner points are available if your wife is under 50 years of age at the time of invitation, has at least IELTS 6 on each band of the test, and gets a positive full skills assessment in an occupation that is on the same occupation list as your is. If you can get to 50 points and meet all the requirements of the skills assessor (ie, highly relevant Bachelor degree), then that might put you on track for a subclass 489 provisional skilled visa (since sponsorship for that would be 10 points which would get you to the required 60)

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Ozstyle

Hello Mr. Mark.

I am confused as to when to notify the change in circumstances about the pregnancy of my wife.

Initially I have lodged my application as a single primary applicant and I was assigned with an CO and my CO has informed me to provide pcc, med and form80. 

I got married later and i have added my spouse into my application as an secondary applicant and co has informed me that my case is under going external checks since January. And has also informed me to wait until he request for any further information(including my wifes meds)

Now. My wife is pregnant; should I notify now before hand or wait till my co contacts me for more information and then inform the co about the expected delivery date. 

Looking forward for your favourable response

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi -

Assuming medicals for your wife won't be possible until after she gives birth, I would notify the CO now and let him know the anticipated birth date - that may help him plan the processing of your visa.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ashleigh

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> Assuming medicals for your wife won't be possible until after she gives birth, I would notify the CO now and let him know the anticipated birth date - that may help him plan the processing of your visa.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,

I know that some states require state nomination applicants to provide evidence of sufficiency of funds, which, as far as I know, would vary depending on the number of people in the application. Would a baby (not yet born at the time of application) be counted as a family member, and thus funds required would be higher?

Thanks


----------



## Ozstyle

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> Assuming medicals for your wife won't be possible until after she gives birth, I would notify the CO now and let him know the anticipated birth date - that may help him plan the processing of your visa.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thank you. Mr. Mark
And also can we assume that my case wont be finanlized without my wifes medical call and completion of her medical examination.

The reason why I would prefer to inform later becoz im worried they may put an hold on ext. Check. I would rather prefer the ext. Checks to be completed by the ext.agency within this time frame and let my case officer contact me for medical examination for my wife that would give an in direct assurity that the ext. Checks are completed and i would notify about the pregnancy and wait for the child to be born and reaume with health examination.Kindly correct if im wrong.

Also. I would like to know if its possible to communicate with panel doctor in providing xray reports done externally before her pregnancy, would the doctors consider it.

Thank you


----------



## Ozstyle

Ozstyle said:


> Thank you. Mr. Mark
> And also can we assume that my case wont be finanlized without my wifes medical call and completion of her medical examination.
> 
> The reason why I would prefer to inform later becoz im worried they may put an hold on ext. Check. I would rather prefer the ext. Checks to be completed by the ext.agency within this time frame and let my case officer contact me for medical examination for my wife that would give an in direct assurity that the ext. Checks are completed and i would notify about the pregnancy and wait for the child to be born and reaume with health examination.Kindly correct if im wrong.
> 
> Also. I would like to know if its possible to communicate with panel doctor in providing xray reports done externally before her pregnancy, would the doctors consider it.
> 
> Thank you


Looking forward for your response. Mr mark


----------



## anshul|Vijan

*Received Invitation*

Hello Expats!

and Special hello to Mark...

I have received an Invitation to apply for visa under the Skilled 189. I have had my _General_ assessment completed for 'skilled occupation' i.e. Industrial Engineering and received a positive reply on that.

I believe that this _General Assessment does not include the work experience to be assessed, however I do have a 3 yr and 9 month work experience relevant to the chosen occupation of 'Industrial Engineer'.

I submitted my EOI on the13th of Sep and received an invitation on the 15th, but unfortunately I have been unable to access that specific 'correspondence' from the DIAC's SkillSelect web portal. I am waiting to hear from Skillselect technical help team on this. Meanwhile... Can Somebody give me an idea about the process hereon?

Additionally people...i have a specific question... does my work experience have to be assessed by my specific assessing authority (Eng. Aust.) before being submitted for the visa application or I can go ahead?_


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Anshul -

Thanks for the note. EA normally does not assess work experience, however DIAC does as part of the visa application process so you'll want to make sure you have complete documentation available for all work you've claimed - this would mean employer reference letter on company letterhead with writer contact info + payslips or other evidence of payment available for each job you're claiming.

I'm a bit unclear as to what you mean by your "General assessment"? Can you specify the exact occupation code you applied under, what skills assessment authority you applied to, and what their response was on what I would assume would be a migration skills assessment letter? Would help answer your other questions.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## anshul|Vijan

Thanks Mark! wonderful to see your response... and so promptly.

So I will try to provide all the details here...

I am trying to apply for the Independent Skilled Visa (Subclass 189) and I have successfully graduated to the level being invited for a Visa after ofcourse, I received a positive assessment of my Skills from the Engineers Australia (EA) for the Skilled Occupation ANZSCO 233511	Industrial Engineer. 

General Assessment: I am referring to the basic assessment package of the EA that costs about AUD $ 600.00 (excl. GST and may have now changed to AUD $ 620.00). This assessment does not include any additional assessments such as advanced studies and work experience.

My question is whether it's safer to have my work ex assessed by EA (for approx. 120 AUD) and then send it out to DIAC who then might have a lesser probability of finding something wrong with it since a very hefty amount would be at stake here ( Approx. 1700 AUD)... 

Just generally speaking, My work experience are all relevant to the chosen skilled occupation and legitimate. I can provide all the documents such as, reference letter; Payslips (may not be able to produce all the payslips I have received over my lifetime, because I didn't save them but I may be able to, substantially)


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Anshul -

My concern would be the delay that would be introduced if you asked for the EA work assessment - you only have 60 days from the date of invitation to lodge your complete visa application. Normally the EA work assessment is not needed unless the work may not be closely related to the occupation or other risk factors are present. 

I can't give you specific advice as I'm not your agent and don't have access to your case info, but my thought would be to have all of your employer references ready to go to provide to DIAC. If DIAC has an issue with any work references after they go through their verification steps, they will generally give you the opportunity to respond. At that point you might choose to ask EA to assess them, and DIAC would most likely give you whatever time EA needed to do so. DIAC is the final authority on points, however they will give considerable weight to the opinion of a skills assessor.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## babu40712

Dear Mark
Thanks for your prompt reply all the time. 1st of all i want describe my case history. I applied on 17/02/2013, CO assigned on 04/04/2013 and on that particular day Australian high commission called my employer and asked about myself, on 22 june my CO asked 1 query about how i was supported financially during my unemployment period, my visa class is 189. my application is still under internal checking process. I am little bit frustrated to see that applicants under 190 getting grant within 3 months but 189 applicants have to wait lot more. Is it possible for me now to convert my application into 190?? eagerly waiting for your expert advice.

regards
babu


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Babu -

As you've already applied for an Australian visa (189), you would have to start at the beginning of the process if you wanted to lodge for a 190 - ie, create new EOI, apply for state sponsorship, then if/when you get sponsorship and an invitation, apply for a visa and pay the visa application fee again. Very expensive and bound to create delays - and any issues with your 189 application will still be there with the 190. Probably not worth it, I'm guessing.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## paranoid2507

Dear Concern,

I'm new to this forum. I would like to know, how long it could take if I apply for WA state nomination under the skill category of Real Estate Representative?

Awaiting your useful response. Thanks.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Paranoid -

Welcome to the forum! 

Re: your questions, no good way to tell these days, as WA has gone to an "invitation only" system where you lodge your Expression of Interest (EOI) with DIAC, indicate you wish to be sponsored by WA, and wait for WA to invite you to apply for state sponsorship, if they choose to do so. The first selections from the new system are scheduled for October, and the selection criteria is not published so you have to hope that your qualifications, work experience, etc meets whatever their criteria area.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## paranoid2507

Dear Mark,

Thanks for the response. However, could you please inform, whether it would be easier to get state sponsorship from NT than WA for the same skill.

Thanks.



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Paranoid -
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Re: your questions, no good way to tell these days, as WA has gone to an "invitation only" system where you lodge your Expression of Interest (EOI) with DIAC, indicate you wish to be sponsored by WA, and wait for WA to invite you to apply for state sponsorship, if they choose to do so. The first selections from the new system are scheduled for October, and the selection criteria is not published so you have to hope that your qualifications, work experience, etc meets whatever their criteria area.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## zia

Hi Mark,
I am new to this Forum. I have some queries.
Let me explain my background. I am an accountant. I received positive assessment from ICAA on 30/08, submitted EOI on 13/09, got the invitation on 15/09, now proceeding with application. I understand that within 6-8 weeks of submitting the application CO will be assigned and I will be asked to arrange PCC and Medical. I have a query. My wife's and children's passports were expiring, so I applied for new ones, which I will receive in 3 weeks time. Should I go-ahead and submit my application with the mention of last passports information or should wait for new passports as I still have around 50 days of time to submit my application? Will I be able to make changes to my application once it is applied and/before it is assigned to CO?


----------



## ManUtd

Hi Zia,

That's really amazing that within 2 days u received invitation. I have submitted my EOI on 12-09 but not received anything as of now.

Can I know in which category and state have u applied for?

I have applied in 190 and for NSW.

Thanks.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Zia -

You could do it either way, but probably simpler to wait until you have the new passport numbers and send the certified copies of those new passports with the original application as long as you don't miss the 60 day (from invitation) window to lodge your visa application.

Re: 6-8 weeks to assign a CO, I wouldn't count on that - we're seeing considerably longer processing times recently, and DIAC will not commit to any specific timeframe, so I would allow for several months at least for processing.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



zia said:


> Hi Mark,
> I am new to this Forum. I have some queries.
> Let me explain my background. I am an accountant. I received positive assessment from ICAA on 30/08, submitted EOI on 13/09, got the invitation on 15/09, now proceeding with application. I understand that within 6-8 weeks of submitting the application CO will be assigned and I will be asked to arrange PCC and Medical. I have a query. My wife's and children's passports were expiring, so I applied for new ones, which I will receive in 3 weeks time. Should I go-ahead and submit my application with the mention of last passports information or should wait for new passports as I still have around 50 days of time to submit my application? Will I be able to make changes to my application once it is applied and/before it is assigned to CO?


----------



## zia

ManUtd said:


> Hi Zia,
> 
> That's really amazing that within 2 days u received invitation. I have submitted my EOI on 12-09 but not received anything as of now.
> 
> Can I know in which category and state have u applied for?
> 
> I have applied in 190 and for NSW.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi ManUtd,
I applied for General Accountant - Independent (189).


----------



## zia

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Zia -
> 
> You could do it either way, but probably simpler to wait until you have the new passport numbers and send the certified copies of those new passports with the original application as long as you don't miss the 60 day (from invitation) window to lodge your visa application.
> 
> Re: 6-8 weeks to assign a CO, I wouldn't count on that - we're seeing considerably longer processing times recently, and DIAC will not commit to any specific timeframe, so I would allow for several months at least for processing.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,
Thanks for the quick response!
You may be right about the CO assignment and processing time as I just thought of 6-8 weeks learning about other people's cases.
Yes, I will wait for new passports to avoid any issues in the future.
Please let me know if I only need to upload certified copies and not the originals. Should I upload the experience documents that was not assessed and for those I am not claiming any point?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Zia -

Certified copies of the biodata page(s) of the passport are fine. Hard to advise on the experience documents question without seeing the documents and knowing much more about your case. Generally applicants often provide only documents for what they consider relevant experience that they are claiming for points. However there are also places that you must list all employment, relevant or not, but reference documents are not required generally for non-points employment.

Best,

Mark Northam



zia said:


> Hi Mark,
> Thanks for the quick response!
> You may be right about the CO assignment and processing time as I just thought of 6-8 weeks learning about other people's cases.
> Yes, I will wait for new passports to avoid any issues in the future.
> Please let me know if I only need to upload certified copies and not the originals. Should I upload the experience documents that was not assessed and for those I am not claiming any point?


----------



## Vijay2727

*Please please help!*

Hi guys,

My name's Vijay and I've been working in Adelaide as a doctor since Jan 2012. I'm Malaysian and I studied at Monash University in Melbourne, graduating in 2011. I've applied for my 189 visa, gotten the invite, paid for it, uploaded my documents and have have just done my health check a few days ago. The due date to upload all my documents in 01/11/13. I have yet to be assigned a case officer.

I have 2 questions which I really hope you can answer:

1. In the list of documents that need to to be uploaded, next to "Evidence of overseas work' and "Evidence of overseas study" it says "Recommended".
In my EOI I clearly stated that I have never worked nor studied overseas so I am very confused as to why those documents are 'recommended'. Do we have to upload all the documents listed? It does say that not all the documents listed need to be uploaded but I am still quite confused and very nervous because I am certain I did not make a mistake in my EOI.

2. Secondly, I uploaded my Malaysian certificate of good conduct which is dated September 2011. I needed it to apply for my 457 visa in 2011. I have lived permanently in Australia since 2012 and I have done my AFP police clearance. Is my Malaysian certiticate valid?? I have not lived in Malaysia since 2011 so I assumed it was.

Please do help. Very much appreciated.

Kind regards,
Vijay


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Vijay -

RE: 1, you can ignore the overseas work ref/study area if you are not claiming points for this and do not have information to upload.

Re: 2, theMalaysian police certificate is now expired (they last 1 year), so you could either order another one (safer bet) or wait until you're assigned a case officer and then try to see if they will accept the old one along with your travel recorrds showing that you have not lived in Malaysia since the previous police clearance certificate was valid. In some cases they may accept this, however they are not required to - it becomes a judgement call of the case officer.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## paranoid2507

Hi,

would someone please provide some info regarding NT sponsorship, how long does it take, why NT is better than other states etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## lalibains09

Hey Mark

Greetings..!!!!

I appreciate the way you are guiding the people. 

It would be great if you could help me out.

I have applied for subclass 190 and recently i got my CO assigned letter. He is demanding for my medical and PCC and form 1221 which i shall provide within two or three days. 

how much time will it take to get the visa after submitting the required information/docs?

And is there still any possibility of inquiry calls ?? 

what are possibilities of rejections of application at this stage..?? I am so nervous..

awaiting for your valuable replies


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Lalibains -

Re: timeline, could be a couple of months, could be significantly longer as we're hearing that external security checks are taking longer than usual. No way to tell for sure, so I would suggest being prepared for an extended wait (6+ months) in the worst case and being happily surprised if it's only 1-2 months.

Re: inquiry calls, these are frequently done to your previous employers to verify work. Yes, a good possibility usually.

Possibility of rejection? Impossible to tell without a detailed study of your application. DIAC regulations and policy make up thousands of pages, and skilled visas can be very complex. Beyond any health and character issues, among the biggest issues with skilled visas are claiming points that an applicant cannot justify with evidence or may not be entitled to. Understanding how skills assessment results (the date the skills assessor deems you as "skilled") can have a big impact on work experience points can also be an issue, as can many other aspects. 

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Paranoid -

This has a lot to do with your own personal opinions, feelings, likes/dislikes, etc. As with any other state sponsorship, you will be expected to write about why you chose the state you have for sponsorship, what attracted you to this state, why you want to live there, etc. States are making it harder and harder to get sponsorship - plus, it's your life. Would strongly recommend you get online and research the different states and see what interests you - in the end you're going to have to explain this to the NT folks (or whatever state you apply for sponsorship from) so you might as well develop these opinions for yourself.

NT is, for the most part, a remote area with harsh weather compared to the eastern seaboard cities of Brisbane, Sydney and Melbourne. The cost of living is significantly lower than the seaboard cities, however in cities where mining boom employment drives things, prices can be artificially high, driven up by high demand and low supply. With the decrease of the mining boom economy, areas like NT will be looking for new, non-mining businesses to survive and prosper.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



paranoid2507 said:


> Hi,
> 
> would someone please provide some info regarding NT sponsorship, how long does it take, why NT is better than other states etc.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## AussieRican83

Hello Mr.Northam
I was referred to you by collegegirl, I'm applying for a partner visa subclass 309 and need some info on sponsorship. My partner is on centerlink and I need to know if she will be able to sponsor me. We have a 9 year old daughter from my partner's previous marriage and from our relationship a 4 year old and just found out that we are expecting another child. Any knowledge you can offer would be so much help to me.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi AussieRican -

I responded to this in the PM but will do so here as well since you posted - Centrelink benefits by itself is not a guarantee of a refusal or grant re: sponsorship financials - it can be helpful to charactise the situation as "between jobs" if that helps, and any letters from others offering financial support (friends, relatives, etc) can also help.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Vijay2727

Mark you are a legend. Thank you so much!!

I was wondering what on earth should I upload if I had never worked nor studies overseas.

Regarding the Malaysian police check, I've requested for it. It does take up to 2 months though, so I do hope I won't be needing it, but if I did, I would have it!

Thanks again Mark.


----------



## ahmedhasan

Hi Mark,

I am Subclass visa 190 lodged in 11 June and CO assigned by 15 July requested for PCC & Medical which were cleared by 5 August 2013 on 20 September I received an email from my CO team 6 Adelaide that my visa approval subject to referral for further assessment as advised by the senior CO.
I signed one statutory declaration for the non criminal history and submitted on 20 August.
as an expert could please tell me what does it mean the email of the CO ?
Is it referred to security check or no? 

kindly advise


----------



## dildil

Dear Mark,

I need few clarifications on Visa subclass 190,
I’m 36 years old & I have almost 8 years managerial experience in marketing but I have only about 1 year post qualified experience that I have gained last year.
I have even got the chartered marketer status last year from Chartered Institute of marketing UK.

Considering the above factors do you think I will have any chance of applying for the visa subclass 190.

Thanks & Regards
Dileepa


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Dileepa -

Thanks for the note. Too many factors to do a proper assessment over forum posts, but DIAC will generally not give points for employment gained pre-qualification - that is, before the minimum qualification that is necessary for the occupation code you choose. There are a few marketing codes - suggest you:
1 - Research the various ANZSCO marketing codes that are on the consolidated sponsored occupation list (CSOL) and see which one your experience and qual best fits.
2 - Research the minimum requirements of the skills assessor for that code to see if you have a reasonable chance at getting a positive skills assessment
3 - Run the DIBP skilled visa points test (you can google DIAC Skilled Points Test to find it) and see where you stand - if you're at 55 points without sponsorship, then the 190 might be an option. If so...
4 - Check the Australian states to see who is sponsoring your occupation code - many of the states do not widely sponsor marketing occupations currently.

This is all homework/research you can do yourself, or you can engage a registered migration agent to do this on your behalf - we do this as part of our professional consultation service (see link to our website in my sig below). As the different state sponsorship authorities and skills assessors can have very different requirements, it's important to research each of these carefully to make sure you qualify.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## dildil

Dear Mark,

Thnaks a lot for your prompt reply,
If i want to take your help what is the procedure.

Regards
Dileepa


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Dileepa -

Our professional consultation will cover all of the research steps I mentioned - to book one, visit our website (see link in email signature) and click on "Professional Consultation" on the top menu area.

Thanks,

Mark Northam


----------



## ManUtd

Hi Mark,

Received the invitation from NSW today morning  

Now the final hurdle of DIAC.......

Going to file for PR in next 4-5 days.....hope this ll also go fast and we get a PR.

Thanks a lot for all the support.

RedDevil


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi RedDevil -

Good luck!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## sumdur

Dear Seniors,

I am new to this forum, I have submitted the EOI application for VISA 189 with occupation code 261313 (from SOL) with 60 points.
My spouse experience have been assessed by VET (also IELTS 6 score) for 225499 Technical Sales Representative (from CSOL list).
I want to know if I can update my EOI for partners skill of 5 points ?

Please refer the discription for partners skill for VISA 189 in which it is mentioned that "suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application"

However if you refer to Booklet 6 page No 28. The partner skill does not have condition of same occupation list.

I am confused with two different explanations about partners skill explanation. I am worried that if I will update my EOI for 65 points with partners skill. DIAC might reject it during their evaluation and I will loose money and precious time.

Kindly guide me for the same

Regards,
sumdur

PS - Sorry as a new memeber I am not allowed to send the links.


----------



## ManUtd

Hi Mark,

I have a doubt regarding the entry in Aus once visa is granted.

Can the secondary applicant enter first and later on the primary applicant can join him/her. 
My wife is primary applicant and I am the secondary applicant. 

Thanks,

ManUtd


----------



## kns

*Help*

Hi Seniors!
I am fresh at this site. I got state sponsorship from South Australia for more than one month. I need some help about 190 visa.
1) My wife will be included in my application as dependent. But she is pregnant. So, how much time DIAC will allow for her medical check as we are not eager to have chest X-ray during pregnancy. Is it up to child birth?
2) What other documents in addition to marriage certificate will be necessary for proving relationship with wife. We are a couple for eight months long now.
3) My experience certificate covers job title, period of job, job nature-whether permanent or not, current salary, duties and responsibilities. It issued in a company-pad signed by my immediate senior. Will it be enough? Or there is any lacking?
Advance thanks for any help.


----------



## paranoid2507

Dear Concern, 

Could you please inform, how effective it would be to apply to an 'off-list' skill from overseas for South Australian state sponsorship? Though I'm a South Australian Graduate. Completed graduation in 2006. 

Thanks.


----------



## island25

Hi everyone. Can someone have an idea if a 4 month wait for skill assessment from Vetasses is normal??status still in process!This is so long!
We submitted an eoi but still waiting for the skill assessment..
SA immi has sent us an email advising us that they have seen our Eoi and that we are potential candidates and that we should submit our application asap.. does this email means that we have 'chances' for having an invitation from SA once we applied? 
Please help with some advices. 
Cheers


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Island25 -

Thanks for the note. It's generally not a good idea to lodge an EOI until you have completed your skills assessment. That's because if you apply for state sponsorship and they approve (assuming they will approve without evidence of a skills assessment, which may not be possible), at that point an invitation to apply for a visa is automatically issued and your EOI is frozen at that time. If you do not have a skills assessment result as of that date, you will not be able to accept the invitation and you'll have to decline it and start the application process again with the state. Having a skills assessment completed is a time-of-invitation requirement for a skilled visa.

4 months is pretty long for a Vetassess skills assessment - have you contacted them to check if they need any further documentation or information? Might be helpful.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## cms

Hi Mark,

I am from India and have 17+ years experience in IT in different roles like software engineer, test engineer etc. and in Project Manager role for last 5 years. What should be the "occupation" I should be applying for skill assessment ? SOL have 'Software Engineer' , ICT Business Analyst etc and CSOL have 'ICT project manager' . If I apply for ICT Project Manager , will they approve only my PM experience ? I would need 8+ years experienced to be approved to have enough points... Please advice. 
I hope skill assessment with ACS will be my first step in the whole process.
Thanks in advance.
regards
cms


----------



## island25

Hi Mark
Thanks for the advice. Yes I understand the point.. therefore this wasnt right at all for lodging the eoi...however can we have an invitation from SA without applying on their immi website?or do they actually wait for this 'application'?
I did ask Vetasses the status and still waiting... no reply from them.. I guess they give priorities to other countries..
Thank you for you usual help.


----------



## marlon

Hi Island25,
I have been waiting 7 months and I don´t have yet an outcome which it is very likely that it will be negative. I hope you have a better luck and you have bumped into with a more efficient case officer.
It is so frustrating dealing with some case officer who doesn´t even know how to interpret the documentation they have before them. Ridiculous the way how they are processing my case. After paying a high fee for the service, I would have never expected this level of imcompetence.

Regards,


----------



## swesok

hi guys
i lodged my application for 190 visa with the medical and 1 PCC and then the co asked for salary certificate and a payslip or tax file( more evidence of employment) together with form 80

is that considered as a good sign ??
and why he did not asked for my other PCC ( i lived in another country for 9 years ) as i need DIAC to issue me a letter in order to be able to do this PCC
kindly advice 
thanks


----------



## mel29

*189*

Hi Mark,

I have a degree in tourism from Mauritius with two years experience as a training coordinator. I have two years working experience as an assistant teacher in a creche back home. I have a Diploma in Children's Services from Tafe and I'm currently working full time in a long day care here in Australia. I'm on a 402 visa for child care Manager and also studying the Bachelor of Early Childhood Australia. Should I apply for 189 as Child care Manager next year or just wait until I finish my degree.

Thanks,
Mel


----------



## island25

Hi Mark
I did email Vetasses when you replied last time..A case officer responded the same day and asked us for more payslips and tax return. 
Someone emailed today to advise that letter is ready and will be posted by express courier. 
We had to email them so that they proceed faster!

Such a shame that we need to wait the letter by post.. this should have been also advised by email if positive or negative.. Just wanted to keep you updated..

Cheers
Island25


----------



## battulas78

Hi manutd ..

My name is Santhosh, i would req your help reg NSW SS...is it ok if i could get in touch with you ....thx


----------



## swesok

hi Mark
i lodged my application for 190 visa with the medical and 1 PCC and then the co asked for salary certificate and a payslip or tax file( more evidence of employment) together with form 80

is that considered as a good sign ??
and why he did not asked for my other PCC ( i lived in another country for 9 years ) as i need DIAC to issue me a letter in order to be able to do this PCC
is there a chance that the CO will ask for this PCC later or it is not that important thats why he did not ask for it from the beginning.
Do i try to contact him or wait ?? 
need your help Mark
kindly advice 
thanks


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Swesok -

Since your application is now being actively assessed, I would suggest asking the case officer for the letter necessary for the other PCC - I suspect he may have overlooked this. Yes, good sign, your application is being actively assessed!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## mgalal

Dear Mark,

I want to consult you for my case if u dont mind....my date of birth is january 1978.....my graduation year on my certificate is 1997......i am graduated with a B.Sc. degree at the age of 19 due to skipping 2 grades at school as a result of my family relocation. Does this confuse or cause any issues during all phases of my application i.e. skills assessment and or visa granting process? 

Regards,

Mohamed.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Mohamed -

I don't see how it would cause a problem from what you've said. The key age issue is your age at application, if you're under 18 you need various docs signed by your parents or guardian. As long as the degree and institution are accredited (recognised by the college assessing authority in your country). Congratulations on your accomplishment at such a young age!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## mgalal

Thanks Mark,
I just wonder if they may ask for documents to prove that i skipped 2 grades.....because this happened long ago and during relocation from place to place during my father's job requirement. Actually i got no documents and difficult to obtain it. I assure you that my certificates are approved by ministry of higher education in my country as well as ministry of forign affairs.

Regards,

Mohamed.


----------



## mgalal

Hi Mark,

What i meant is that they ask for documents to support that i skipped 2 years or grades and finished the degree so early.....this happened long time ago and very difficult to obtain the documents....thats what i want to make sure of.....i assure u that my certificates are approved by both ministry of higher education and ministry of foreign affairs in my country.

Regards,

Mohamed.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Mgalal -

DIBP normally doesn't take much notice of pre-college data - they start their primary assessment at your college or post-high school studies. There is no way to guarantee they will not ask for the additional docs re: skipping grades, but I have not seen them do this.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## mgalal

If i couldnt provide the documents...or stated that this happened long ago and it is difficult to obtain these docunents...will they reject the case? Or what will happen to my case?


----------



## Shrads

*Skill Assessment*

[Hi Priyanka,

I am also going for the skill assessment now. Need some information
1) regarding the format of the reference letters by the colleague
2)is that we have to go with the same occupation with the EOI as mentioned in the skill assessment stage.

It will be good if you can give ur email id.


----------



## Shrads

*Calculation of years of Exp*

Hi Everyone,

I am new in this forum. Would be really gratefull if anyone of you can help me out.
I did my graduation in 1998 (Commerce) and then did a 6 month full time certificate cource in software. Then I was working in IT as software developer etc till 2006 . In 2008 completed Masters in Comuters(distance learning). After that continuing in IT. So 5 years of experience after MCA and about 5 years before(leaving the gaps).

Now , I am not really able to understand how many years of experience will be considered for me.

Kindly advice.


----------



## Shrads

hi Priyanka,

Please drop me a text at shraddhapasari at yahoo(com) I am from India-Kolkata. Would really appreciate if you can help me out with some info at urgently.

Thanks in advance


----------



## island25

Hi everyone.
Anyone has submitted a South australia ss application recently!? For 190 or 489?
Anyone can give me feedbacks?
My eoi lodged with +ve skill assessment and ielts score 7.Occupation community worker.
On eoi it is said that visa 190 is able to be completed and client claims 55 points and for 489 same thing is said but 60 points claims.
What does this mean!? Is the eoi completed/submitted or did we skip a step!?

Advices needed

Cheers


----------



## swesok

Hi Mark

my co asked for evidence of overseas employment i can provide payslips or salary certificate for my current job but my first job was like 9 years ago and in a different country i will be hard for me to provide payslip or salary certificate but if i provide them 1) ahealth insurance card stating the name of the company in it, 2) certificate of achievement from this company , 3) a receipt that i received a moblie phone from them with the company logo on the paper
is such kind of documents is enough for further evidence of employment or not ???

Kindly help
Regards


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Swesok -

It may be, but I have my doubts - I think you will need to provide some sort of evidence, even if it's your own bank or tax records, that you received pay from the job.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## battulas78

Hi Mark

Greetings!

I hve initiaited process for my NSW SS....i hve a doubt reg Form 80, though i hve some time to get to tht stage. I hve been working for 13 years intotal now but i am claiming points for only for which period i hve all docs. 

I understand we need to provide all enoyment details in Form 80. However i hve some gaps during emoyment and with some i do not have sufficient papers to prove emoyment. But still i would like to mention them on the form. Would it count against me at CO level ???

Thanks a ton fr ur help.

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Santosh -

Normally DIBP will only want verification of employment that you are claiming for points for a visa, or employment that is being used as part of your establishing the ability to be skilled (ie, the 2 years of work experience that ACS sometimes takes before you are deemed as skilled). Other types of work generally does not require evidence beyond listing it on your Form 80.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## battulas78

Hi Mark

Thanks for your assistance.

Much appreciated.

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## canchi_mohd

Hi Mark, 

I have a few queries for you.

My occupation code is 223311, Training and Development Preofessional. I have got positive outcome for skill assessment through Vetassess and my IELTS score is 6 in each section. And I have totally 60 points.

Currently this job code has not been listed In state sponsorship except ACTand SA (special conditions apply). I have a few queries listed below.

1. Can I apply for SA, state sponsorsphip, if I am applying from outside Australia.

2. When will the ceilings reopen again for other states, any time frame?

I would appreciate if you could help me out with these queries.

Thanks
Canchi


----------



## battulas78

battulas78 said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Santhosh


Hi Mark,

I have a quick query on the skill assessment from VETASSES. (Based on the evidence provided the qualification and employment described above meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.)

Although i hve provided them employment letters such as offer letter, experience letter, tax returns and roles n responsibilities pertaining to 4 organisations for a spread of 9 years, In the assessment letter, it is mentioned only one enployment thy have assessed (mentioned as atleast one year
Of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before date of applying), does that mean i can not claim points for 8 years ??? Or it is at discretion of NSW and DIAC ( I hve proper docs to prove my employment and it is relevant to ANZSCO).

Appreciate your thoughts...

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Santosh -

Would need to have a look at your VETASSESS letter to give you any specific advice - please contact me via our website (listed in email signature below).

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## battulas78

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Santosh -
> 
> Would need to have a look at your VETASSESS letter to give you any specific advice - please contact me via our website (listed in email signature below).
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Dear Mark,

Thanks much.

Just one last query, i have my spouse also assessed positive from VETASSESS and i will be claiming points for spouse skill as well.

Do we need to submit roles and responsibilities for my spouse also it now ??? Or just skill assessment letter is fine ??

And, Will there be any verification by DIAC to her employer ???

Look forward for your revert...

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Santosh -

Generally for partner points the partner needs only to submit a skills assessment, qualify as to age, and have an occupation from the same occupation list as the applicant. DIBP generally does not check employment for the partner since no points are being claimed based on that employment specifically. Employer ref letters are not generally required for partner either.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## canchi_mohd

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have a few queries for you.
> 
> My occupation code is 223311, Training and Development Preofessional. I have got positive outcome for skill assessment through Vetassess and my IELTS score is 6 in each section. And I have totally 60 points.
> 
> Currently this job code has not been listed In state sponsorship except ACTand SA (special conditions apply). I have a few queries listed below.
> 
> 1. Can I apply for SA, state sponsorsphip, if I am applying from outside Australia.
> 
> 2. When will the ceilings reopen again for other states, any time frame?
> 
> I would appreciate if you could help me out with these queries.
> 
> Thanks
> Canchi


"Any Updates on this Mark?"


----------



## Alnaibii

Canchi_mohd, you can apply for sponsorship offshore, most people do.
As for some occupations to reappear on the list, you need to check every State list frequently, as they change the lists from time to time.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Canchi -

Excellent post by Alnaibii - the states are changing their lists and policies frequently, so for each case we get we have to check the state sites both in the beginning, and then again prior to lodging to identify any changes.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## canchi_mohd

Thanks Alnaibii and Mark. So at any point of time any state list will get reopened..hmm will keep an eye on it.

thanks
Canchi


----------



## lalibains09

hiii mark.....

greetings...!!

You will glad to know that i got austrailian PR under subclass 190 and state nomination from Adelaide.


please guide me further which is best time to be there??

Is it mendatory that i should go in adelaide?? or i could go in any other state also??
I have my relatives in sydney and melbourne. or is there any option to stay other side??

bit confused. please suggest me.


----------



## kns

Hi Mark !
I have a query.
I had completed 6 months probation period in a job. At that time, I was fully paid, working hour was 45 hours per week. My job responsibility in probation period was also very much related to the job description mentioned in ANZEDCO code.
May I claim points for those months ?

Help me with advice please.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi -

Congratulations on your PR! Well done.

With the 190 visa you have an obligation to live and work in the state that sponsored you for a period of 2 years, however this is not a condition of the visa but instead is based on an agreement you make with the state. If you do not want to live in the state that sponsored you, you might consider asking them to release you from this requirement - having good evidence of an unsuccessful job search in the state can sometimes (but not always) help with this. Every state is different, so you'll need to have a look at the contract you signed with the state or agreement you made (usually online) and work from there.

Good luck with all!

Best,

Mark Northam



lalibains09 said:


> hiii mark.....
> 
> greetings...!!
> 
> You will glad to know that i got austrailian PR under subclass 190 and state nomination from Adelaide.
> 
> please guide me further which is best time to be there??
> 
> Is it mendatory that i should go in adelaide?? or i could go in any other state also??
> I have my relatives in sydney and melbourne. or is there any option to stay other side??
> 
> bit confused. please suggest me.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Kns -

Great question. My view would be "yes. probably", however you'd need to look very carefully at the job specifics in order to really make a determination. The key is that if you were "in training" or otherwise not working at full capacity during this period, that would prevent you from getting points. So internships, traineeships, training periods, working as an assistant for a while, etc are all potential signs of problems when it comes to claiming points. If you were working at full potential during the period and the only different between the probation period and the non-probation period was the clause in your contract that said you were in a probation period, then I don't think there would be any problems directly related to that. Just because someone is working under a probation period doesn't mean they are not doing skilled work! It only gives the boss a handy way to let them go if they don't work out. A hiring "convenience" like a probation period is a separate issue from the duties & tasks that you did on the job, which again, must be closely examined in order to answer your question.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## chamber

Hello, 
I am sorry if I am making any mistake in this post.
My name is Chamber John, resident of Argentina.
Wish to go Australia on family migration on subclass 190, but unable to understand these all technicalities. I have done my MS in I.T total 16 years of education and 7 years of I.T experienced. Fall in ACS Category 263111.
How to file the case? what are the procedure? 
Please help me I am quite simple not understand these all things.
Requesting personally to Mr. Mark Northam to help me in this all.
I am married with a little princes daughter Angelina.
I am 34 years old man, my wife age is 20 she has passed her A level education and doing Bachelor of Science in Computer Science, she in her first year of professional education.
I wish to do this all for my daughter good life and career.
Once again sorry to all members if i am making a mistake by posting this message.
wish you all good luck.
Chamber John
Argentine


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Chamber -

Thanks for the note. The steps involved (greatly simplified) are:
1. Determine if your education fits the occupation code and visa requirements
2. See if your points test score fits the visa requirements
3. Make sure you have at least IELTS 6 score on each of the 4 bands of the test
4. Lodge skills assessment application with ACS
5. Upon successful skills assessment, lodge state sponsorship application
6. Upon successful state sponsorship application you will get an invitation to apply for the visa
7. Apply for the visa

That's the highly simplified version of the 190 visa. The more complex reality is that there are overlapping sets of regulations for the skills assessor, state sponsorship authority (in each state) and the government visa regulations and they don't all agree with each other. Before spending thousands of dollars on all of this, you need to make sure that you've got a solid plan that works for you, and that you qualify for. Suggest you contact me directly via website link at the email signature (click on "Contact Us" in the upper RH corner once you get to our website) and we can schedule a consultation to go through all of your requirements in detail.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## alvin_abi

Hi Mark, 

I have been following your forum and marked it in my bookmark section.

A huge thank you on behalf of all the people here who are getting your valuable advice and support.

Alvin


----------



## alvin_abi

This is the first time I am applying for migration to any country, hence extremely confused and disoriented with so much of doubts and fear of the procedure, and over and above the fear of loosing all the money if the skills assessment comes back negative or if the state takes forever long to process the PR even if the assessment comes positive 

Let me give you a background about my case : May be I will feel an ounce after hearing some positive thoughts and/or some kind of reassurance from your end.

I am working for the last 6 years in the contact centre of Aviva Insurance from India, however involved in selling insure to customers in the UK customers via phone. ** Because of which I do not hold any form of registration/license, In the 6 years, first 3 years I was working as an Insurance advisor involved in selling insurance, and following 3 years I was involved in managing a team of insurance sales advisors as i got promoted.*** Not sure in this case if my experience will be taken as 6 years, 3 years or 0 years.

I am aged 25, IELTS score of 6 in each band 
Graduation done in BCom ( ( not relevant to my job ) via distance learning and my college does not have national level accreditation however is approved by the state govt .

What according to you would be my chances for a PR and if there is any chance , would you recommend a sub class 189, 190 or any other subclass ?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Alvin -

Thanks for the kind words! There are many people here who are happy to contribute and help - glad you're finding it helpful.

As to your post, wish I had better news. The only sales-oriented jobs on the occupation lists are Marketing Specialist and Sales & Marketing Manager - it's very hard to find a state that is sponsoring these, so that tends to indicate an employer sponsored PR visa such as the subclass 186 ENS visa or the 187 RSMS (regional) visa. Your college degree not being nationally accredited likely means it will not be recognised for skills assessment purposes, nor for migration purposes so you would need to focus on your work experience to qualify you. My thought would be a subclass 457 temporary work visa if you can find an employer to sponsor you, or the RSMS visa since a skills assessment is not required for the direct entry pathway. Once on the 457 visa for 2 years, you could then be nominated by your employer for a 186 ENS visa (or RSMS) if you employer chose to do so - these pathways avoid a skills assessment which could be problematic with an unaccredited degree.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## alvin_abi

Thank you for your response Mark,

I know you have already tried to answer my query however I just wanted some additional clarity if you dont mind :

a. My degree is not accredited by UGC ( University Grants Commission ) which is the accreditation for 95 % of colleagues in India, However it does have accreditation from other bodies like UKAS.

The reason for me to think/assume that a UGC approved is not the only way to clear the skill assessment is because as per the DIAC guidlines for scoring 15 points for qualification , it requires bachelors/masters degree of ''any recognized standard''

b. In the ASRI website, there is a code for Insurance Agent ( 611211 ), and All the job description that it requires, matches with my job description and I would be able to confirm this in writing from my company HR under the Company Letter Head.


Can I please request your thoughts on both of the above points please. Would I stand a chance to qualify for the Visa subclass 189/190 ?

Many Thanks


----------



## kns

Thank you Mark !

For your explanation. Your answer is really helpful to understand whole situation. I appreciate your effort.


----------



## mgalal

Dear Mark,

I submitted application for assessment to ACS on the 9th Dec 2013, 5 days ago....now my application status is moved to the stage 4 (with assessor). i see that it moved very quickly from stage 1 to stage 4......will the 4th stage take the 12 weeks mentioned for the assessment or not necessarily that it takes all the 12 weeks?

regards,

Mohamed.


----------



## irina_pandey

Dear Mark, thank you for your support and for your patience.
I am new in this forum. 
We just paid online the fee for skills assessment, after that we received Supporting Documentation Cover Sheet which says that official skilled employment references/testimonials are required. We are little confused about it, my husband is primary applicant and at present is working as independent financial consultant. Do we need to submit previous skill employment testimonials/references? Please guide.


----------



## battulas78

irina_pandey said:


> Dear Mark, thank you for your support and for your patience.
> I am new in this forum.
> We just paid online the fee for skills assessment, after that we received Supporting Documentation Cover Sheet which says that official skilled employment references/testimonials are required. We are little confused about it, my husband is primary applicant and at present is working as independent financial consultant. Do we need to submit previous skill employment testimonials/references? Please guide.


Hi ,

Did you find answer for this ??

Santhosh


----------



## irina_pandey

hi santhosh, we have submitted letter from my husband's previous employment, no job description and responsibilities mentioned in the letter.


----------



## battulas78

irina_pandey said:


> hi santhosh, we have submitted letter from my husband's previous employment, no job description and responsibilities mentioned in the letter.


Hi Irina

Under which category you have applied. I have applied under Financial Investment advisor category. I think it is important to provide evidence of job roles and respinsibilities to VETASSESS. Did you hear anything back after submitting required papers ??

Santhosh


----------



## babu40712

Hi Mark, happy new year, i need your expert opinion. my form 80 received date changed to 22/12/2013... what does it mean???
waiting for your kind reply.

best regards
babu


----------



## irina_pandey

Hi Santhosh, we applied under Management Accountant category to CPA. Nothing heard so far.


----------



## battulas78

irina_pandey said:


> Hi Santhosh, we applied under Management Accountant category to CPA. Nothing heard so far.


Oh ok. Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## irina_pandey

Hi, CPA Membership Assessment came positive and successful, they say he has to take three exams more for foundation level. Still waiting for skills/migration assessment.


----------



## nero250

*190 proces question*

I have submitted EOI for subclass 190. I chose NSW as the state selected.
My question is, do I have to proactively apply to the NSW authority for their selection? Or will I automatically get a notification for applying to the state?
Someone told me that if my EOI gets picked up they will instruct me to apply to the state with $200 fee.
But online I found that it is my responsibility to apply to the state and get approval.
Can anyone help me with this confusion? Thnx.


----------



## nero250

lalibains09 said:


> hiii mark.....
> 
> greetings...!!
> 
> You will glad to know that i got austrailian PR under subclass 190 and state nomination from Adelaide.
> 
> please guide me further which is best time to be there??
> 
> Is it mendatory that i should go in adelaide?? or i could go in any other state also??
> I have my relatives in sydney and melbourne. or is there any option to stay other side??
> 
> bit confused. please suggest me.


Congrats lalibains09!!!

I am a bit confused with 190 process. I have submitted EOI for 190 for NSW. But not sure if I proactively have to apply for state selection? Or I will be notified by the proper authority to do such?
Many thanks for your response.


----------



## Adam Grey

I'm afraid NSW have reach their program limits and there will be no further 190 visa invitations issued from them until at least July 2014.


----------



## nero250

Adam Grey said:


> I'm afraid NSW have reach their program limits and there will be no further 190 visa invitations issued from them until at least July 2014.


Thanks Adam,
In that case I will submit under class 189. I believe I can just update my EOI for this. Although it will give me 60 points barely. 
Any disadvantage in this subclass 189? longer processing time?


----------



## Minnie235

neeta.k156 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Thanks for an short n sweet update. I would like to know who sends an invitation in case of a PR for subclass 189. Do we get a relevant job as per our skills assessment easily based on the visa for subclass 189.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Neeta


Hi Neeta,
1st of all congratulations on meeting 60 point for 189 visa. Can I know what was your IELTS overall band score? What was your scores for the four individual sections? Could you please let me know like how to prepare for IELTS ?


----------



## aazo001

Hi,

I have a query on which I need help...I have been searching on forums but have not got a significant solution..

Here is my case... I submitted my EOI for 189 subclass with 60 points on 22/10/2013 in code 26313 - Software Engineer but got no invitation. Recently i.e. on 09/03/2014 my profile attained 65 points due to increase in my experience. However, with the rate of invitations being issued after January 2014 for Software Programmers I am skeptical that I may not get an invitation even with 65 points more so that I have been waiting for the invitation for quite long now. :-(
Hence, I am looking out for more options, I am thinking to apply for subclass 190 and employer sponsorship as well. My query is that I do not want to change my EOI date of effect with 65points to not lower the chances of an invite further for 189...hence can I submit another EOI with visa type 190 and Employer visa?

Also, need suggestions on state sponsorship visa as to what state should I focus on considering my profession and career opportunities.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf

hi

any idea what are the current waiting times for accountants to get invite for 189? This is really getting on my nerves. There is no accountant on this whole forum in 189 queue except me!


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf

hi

any idea what are the current waiting times for accountants to get invite for 189? This is really getting on my nerves. There is no accountant on this whole forum in 189 queue except me!


----------



## rana3

Hey Hi guys,

Would any one have idea if there is any chance of bringing back Recruitment consultants , HR Officers , training and development etc etc into the state nomination lists off all the states especially in the ACT...??


----------



## MarkNortham

The time to look is July when the states reset their quotas and targets for the 2014-2015 programme year. Now we're near the end of the year, and many states of reached quotas for quite a few occupations, hence why many occupations are not listed by states for sponsorship, even when they were on those lists some months ago.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## rana3

Thankyou Mark 

Appriciate the help

Cheers😊


----------



## kbahkbah

*Visa 189*

Hi,

We recently applied for visa 189 with 80 points and are currently waiting for a CO to be allocated. We received an invite on April 28th 2014 and since then have been front loading documents.

Just wanted to know if there is anyone else here who recently got invited too? It would be good to share the process and timelines.

Thanks,
kbahkbah


----------



## albany.alfonzo

*Visa 189 GST charges*

Dear Mark,

I recently sent my EOI for a 189 visa, and got an invitation on June 23rd. I am at the moment living in Mexico, but I will be moving to Australia in a few days to start a Master Degree. My question is, if I start doing my visa 189 application once I am in Australia will I be subject to GST charges on my application fees?

How long does it usually take to get a CO assigned once you have paid the visa fees and uploaded all relevant documentation? and how long does it take from getting the CO assigned to successfully getting your residence approved? I just want to have a rough idea about the processing times.

Thanks so much for your help.

Regards,

Albany


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Albany -

Generally there is no GST payable on DIBP visa application fees whether an applicant is inside Australia or outside Australia at the time of application, so that would not be an issue.

Re: 189, overall processing time can be between 3 to 9 months, sometimes longer, very difficult to predict. CO assignment is not always notified, and teams are assessing these now in many cases, so the previous "distinct event" of having a CO assigned and being notified of this is in many cases no longer applicable. I'd plan on 3 to 9 months and be flexible given the unpredictability of DIBP's processing times.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



albany.alfonzo said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> I recently sent my EOI for a 189 visa, and got an invitation on June 23rd. I am at the moment living in Mexico, but I will be moving to Australia in a few days to start a Master Degree. My question is, if I start doing my visa 189 application once I am in Australia will I be subject to GST charges on my application fees?
> 
> How long does it usually take to get a CO assigned once you have paid the visa fees and uploaded all relevant documentation? and how long does it take from getting the CO assigned to successfully getting your residence approved? I just want to have a rough idea about the processing times.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Albany


----------



## ajaybabu

Hi,

I had applied EOI for VIC state sponsorship since I had only 55 points and have received the invite.
But now my work experience has increased and I am getting 60 points, eligible for 189.

Can I apply a different EOI for 189 now?

Are there any chance of rejection for either 189 or 190?

Thanks in advance,
Ajay


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Ajay -

You can always decline the invitation from VIC, however if things go wrong some states (not sure about VIC currently) will not extend a second invitation later on if you decline the first. If you update your EOI and it reaches 60 points and your occupation is on the SOL list (the list valid for 189), then you could wait to see if you get an invitation to apply for the 189. Probably best to check all these details prior to declining the VIC invitation.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



ajaybabu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied EOI for VIC state sponsorship since I had only 55 points and have received the invite.
> But now my work experience has increased and I am getting 60 points, eligible for 189.
> 
> Can I apply a different EOI for 189 now?
> 
> Are there any chance of rejection for either 189 or 190?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Ajay


----------



## Sam07

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum and it is great to see people from all over the world guiding and supporting each other!! 
I am in a bit of a dilemma and wondering if anyone has any advice/insight to offer me... I was on a 485 Graduate Visa until the 9/10 and because I was still waiting for my full skills assessment outcome, I applied for a further student visa "to buy time". However, I was unable to lodge the student visa application online and had to hand-write all documents and send by post. Unfortunately, the application apparently reached late, on 10/10...few hours after my visa ceased!! Therefore, I was issued a Bridging Visa C with no work rights! The course only starts next year in February, so really need to work in the meantime to pay the bills, etc... So, I sent a request for permission to work. Haven't heard from DIBP yet! 
In the meantime, I received my positive skills assessment for Welfare centre Manager and put through an EOI with 60 points for 189. 
I was hoping there isn't too many EOIs for my occupation and I could get an invitation quickly...but I have been told the highest points will get the invitation quicker. So, am I right to think the Skillselect system does not generate invites also on the basis of occupation?
Now, if I am lucky enough to get an invitation while I am still on a Bridging visa C, I'm wondering whether I can cancel the application for student visa after I lodge my application for 189 visa.... Or should I just go ahead with both applications until I get PR... It's all complicated I know... and soooo stressful! 

Now that I don't have work rights, I can't afford an RMA  I had to leave a really good job and now sitting at home and waiting for a response from DIBP has never been more stressful! It is unfair that they think I will be able to live without working for four months until my student visa comes into effect (which will allow me to work only 20 hours a week)!!
Any advice will be most welcome guys! Thank you


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Sam -

The invitation process for the 189 is based on points and based on allocated positions per occupation - you can see more here:

SkillSelect

If you receive an invitation for a 189 and lodge that invitation prior to the student visa being approved, you certainly could withdraw the student visa application, but you'd still have to work out the Bridging Visa C / work rights situation as the 189 application would likely generate a BVC as well that would activate 28 days after you withdraw the student visa application. If the student visa is approved prior to 189 application lodgement, then your only choice would be voluntary cancellation of the student visa, which leaves you with no visa (all bridging visas are wiped out when cancellation happens), and having to apply for a Bridging Visa E to remain in Australia to await the decision on the 189 application - BV-E's come with no work rights by default.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Sam07 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and it is great to see people from all over the world guiding and supporting each other!!
> I am in a bit of a dilemma and wondering if anyone has any advice/insight to offer me... I was on a 485 Graduate Visa until the 9/10 and because I was still waiting for my full skills assessment outcome, I applied for a further student visa "to buy time". However, I was unable to lodge the student visa application online and had to hand-write all documents and send by post. Unfortunately, the application apparently reached late, on 10/10...few hours after my visa ceased!! Therefore, I was issued a Bridging Visa C with no work rights! The course only starts next year in February, so really need to work in the meantime to pay the bills, etc... So, I sent a request for permission to work. Haven't heard from DIBP yet!
> In the meantime, I received my positive skills assessment for Welfare centre Manager and put through an EOI with 60 points for 189.
> I was hoping there isn't too many EOIs for my occupation and I could get an invitation quickly...but I have been told the highest points will get the invitation quicker. So, am I right to think the Skillselect system does not generate invites also on the basis of occupation?
> Now, if I am lucky enough to get an invitation while I am still on a Bridging visa C, I'm wondering whether I can cancel the application for student visa after I lodge my application for 189 visa.... Or should I just go ahead with both applications until I get PR... It's all complicated I know... and soooo stressful!
> 
> Now that I don't have work rights, I can't afford an RMA  I had to leave a really good job and now sitting at home and waiting for a response from DIBP has never been more stressful! It is unfair that they think I will be able to live without working for four months until my student visa comes into effect (which will allow me to work only 20 hours a week)!!
> Any advice will be most welcome guys! Thank you


----------



## Sam07

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Sam -
> 
> The invitation process for the 189 is based on points and based on allocated positions per occupation - you can see more here:
> 
> If you receive an invitation for a 189 and lodge that invitation prior to the student visa being approved, you certainly could withdraw the student visa application, but you'd still have to work out the Bridging Visa C / work rights situation as the 189 application would likely generate a BVC as well that would activate 28 days after you withdraw the student visa application. If the student visa is approved prior to 189 application lodgement, then your only choice would be voluntary cancellation of the student visa, which leaves you with no visa (all bridging visas are wiped out when cancellation happens), and having to apply for a Bridging Visa E to remain in Australia to await the decision on the 189 application - BV-E's come with no work rights by default.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thank you so much for your reply Mark! If I apply for 189 after approval of my student visa, can I choose to stay on the student visa until I get PR to avoid being given a BVE? Also, if I apply for 189 while being on BVC and then cancel my application for student visa before it gets approved, will that impact negatively on the 189 application? I have read somewhere that the BVC issued for application of a 189 comes with work rights, I am not sure if that's correct. 
Thank you for your prompt response and the great job you are doing helping all the people on this forum. God bless.


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Sam07 -

Thanks for the kind words - yes, if you say on your student visa and wait for approval of 189, you avoid a BVE but must continue studying and abiding by conditions of your student visa until the 189 is granted - once 189 is granted, that automatically replaces the student visa and you are then free of the student visa conditions.

Applying for 189 while on BVC and withdrawing student application prior to decision should not negative affect your 189 application.

BVC may have work rights if you had work rights before - otherwise, you can apply for work rights for the BVC after you get the BVC by demonstrating financial hardship (ie, without your income, your expenses are greater than your income, plus no major assets, etc you can use).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Sam07 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply Mark! If I apply for 189 after approval of my student visa, can I choose to stay on the student visa until I get PR to avoid being given a BVE? Also, if I apply for 189 while being on BVC and then cancel my application for student visa before it gets approved, will that impact negatively on the 189 application? I have read somewhere that the BVC issued for application of a 189 comes with work rights, I am not sure if that's correct.
> Thank you for your prompt response and the great job you are doing helping all the people on this forum. God bless.


----------



## Sam07

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Sam07 -
> 
> Thanks for the kind words - yes, if you say on your student visa and wait for approval of 189, you avoid a BVE but must continue studying and abiding by conditions of your student visa until the 189 is granted - once 189 is granted, that automatically replaces the student visa and you are then free of the student visa conditions.
> 
> Applying for 189 while on BVC and withdrawing student application prior to decision should not negative affect your 189 application.
> 
> BVC may have work rights if you had work rights before - otherwise, you can apply for work rights for the BVC after you get the BVC by demonstrating financial hardship (ie, without your income, your expenses are greater than your income, plus no major assets, etc you can use).
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thank you again for the very informative response Mark - I really appreciate it! Now, my only hope is to get an invitation before approval of the student visa! Since my studies will only start next year in February, I don't think DIBP will allow me to work full-time in the meantime....as they have not yet responded to the request for permission to work on my BVC yet! And since the BVC is subject to a student visa application, I am not sure they will grant me permission to work! 
I talked to a DIBP Officer earlier and she rudely told me "You are a student, you are meant to have sufficient funds to support your stay and studies here"!! And she said "You can still go ahead with the request for change of visa condition (for permission to work) but it is most likely to be refused!!" 
Come'on, there is still 4 months left for my studies to start.... So, I just stated on the request form that my family will only support me once I start studying and I gave proofs such as receipts, invoices and bank statements! I hope they understand and approve it! Fingers crossed that they do and I can get my job back! 
Another thing that happened before my 485 visa ceased is that a DIBP Officer convinced me that I don't have to drop the application in person (because I was scared it will reach late), she told me it was the date I post the application that counts...when in fact it is the date they receive the application!!!  This could have avoided me the trouble of being put on a BVC without work rights! 
Oh well!! Lesson learnt... Now the waiting game continues.... Good luck to everyone out there in the same boat as me... and thank you again Mark for everything!


----------



## Sam07

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Sam07 -
> 
> Thanks for the kind words - yes, if you say on your student visa and wait for approval of 189, you avoid a BVE but must continue studying and abiding by conditions of your student visa until the 189 is granted - once 189 is granted, that automatically replaces the student visa and you are then free of the student visa conditions.
> 
> Applying for 189 while on BVC and withdrawing student application prior to decision should not negative affect your 189 application.
> 
> BVC may have work rights if you had work rights before - otherwise, you can apply for work rights for the BVC after you get the BVC by demonstrating financial hardship (ie, without your income, your expenses are greater than your income, plus no major assets, etc you can use).
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,

Just wanted to update you with some great news. I have received a 189 invitation today and submitted my application today. I have received a BVC with work rights after submitting my application!! Yay!! It says "in effect" when I check on vevo for my BVC with work rights. I have also withdrawn my application for a student visa. I sent an email but haven't received any response yet. Does that mean I can work as from today if the BVC for my 189 application says "in effect"?


----------



## yotsuba

Hello Mark,

Just wanna ask, I am currently in as 457 visa in WA and I started lodging my EOI. I indicated there that I am interested in seeking nomination from "Any" state/territory and is also open to live outside an AU capital city.

Thing is, I am only eligible for the Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190). 
Is there a big chance that the state sponsorship would also come from WA (as I am currently working in Perth)?

Thanks!


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Yotsuba -

Yes, if WA is currently sponsoring that occupation - they automatically look at any new EOI's that are set for "WA" state/territory or "Any". If you meet their criteria, they then may send you an invitation to apply for WA state sponosrship.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



yotsuba said:


> Hello Mark,
> 
> Just wanna ask, I am currently in as 457 visa in WA and I started lodging my EOI. I indicated there that I am interested in seeking nomination from "Any" state/territory and is also open to live outside an AU capital city.
> 
> Thing is, I am only eligible for the Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190).
> Is there a big chance that the state sponsorship would also come from WA (as I am currently working in Perth)?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## yotsuba

Hi Mark,

Thanks for the reply. What if the skill is not in the list anymore? What are the other options that you could recommend?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Yotsuba -

If it's on the CSOL list, then an employer sponsored visa (457, 186, 187) may be a possibility. If it's on the CSOL but no state is sponsoring, then you may want to wait to see if the state lists change, or if the occupation is opened to more applicants when the lists are released in July.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



yotsuba said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. What if the skill is not in the list anymore? What are the other options that you could recommend?


----------



## yotsuba

Hello Mark,

Thanks again for the reply. 
I know this may not be the right thread for this question but you mentioned 187 (which is RSMS) which has 2 paths -- Employer sponsored or Direct Entry Stream. With the DES, I would only require a nomination from my current employer for this skill, am
I right? Then the rest of the fees will be shouldered by me?


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Yotsuba -

The Direct Entry pathway for the RSMS requires nomination by the employer, plus approval from the appropriate Regional Certifying Body (RCB) of that nomination - the RCB would need to attest that there is a genuine need for the position that cannot be filled by locals. The nomination (with data and documents about the company) is lodged with DIBP as well as the visa application part of the RSMS application - the RSMS nomination attracts no application fee, but the RSMS visa application has set fees. Either the applicant or the sponsor can pay the fees for the RSMS application, unlike the 457 which has controls on who can pay designated parts of the fees.

The other option is the Temporary Resident Transition pathway (TRT) where you work for 2 years on a 457 for the nominating employer, then the employer nominates you for the RSMS - no RCB approval is needed in that pathway. There are English and other requirements - see DIBP website for more.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



yotsuba said:


> Hello Mark,
> 
> Thanks again for the reply.
> I know this may not be the right thread for this question but you mentioned 187 (which is RSMS) which has 2 paths -- Employer sponsored or Direct Entry Stream. With the DES, I would only require a nomination from my current employer for this skill, am
> I right? Then the rest of the fees will be shouldered by me?


----------



## yotsuba

Thanks Mark! Everything you said cleared all my questions. I will ask our company's HR on Monday whether they are willing to nominate for RSMS DE.


----------



## yotsuba

Hi Mark,

I hope you had a wonderful weekend!
I talked to HR and they are willing to nominate me for the skills that I am assessed of in WA. 

Though I was wondering, what if under the Select visa type screen in the EOI form I selected both 190 and 187? What will happen to this? (knowing that WASOL is not currently sponsoring the skill)...

Thanks!


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Yotsuba -

WA would likely ignore the EOI since they are not sponsoring the particular skill.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



yotsuba said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful weekend!
> I talked to HR and they are willing to nominate me for the skills that I am assessed of in WA.
> 
> Though I was wondering, what if under the Select visa type screen in the EOI form I selected both 190 and 187? What will happen to this? (knowing that WASOL is not currently sponsoring the skill)...
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## toyapple9

Hi Friends,

I have received the invitation to apply for 189 Visa. My application includes 3 members :- Myself as primary applicant, my wife as secondary applicant as well as our 2 year old Kid.I have few questions regarding the process.

If any of you know the process, kindly please help me.

Question 1. What all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. Please let me know if its the correct and complete list or is there are any additional documents required along with them.

1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS (should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough)

1.2 Points based documents

Primary Applicant (Myself)
1)	Passport for all 3 members in application
2)	Birth Certificate for myself
3)	IELTS results [Do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified by Advocate and then upload scan copy of it?].My IELTS is dated May 2013
4)	All employment related joining/relieving letters for myself [do we need to submit the salary slips also] I have total 10+ years of IT experience with 5 companies
5)	All education related documents. Do I need to submit secondary & Higher secondary document also?
6)	Income Tax details for all these last 10 years? I worked in India and Singapore, so do I need to submit all the Tax forms for last 10 years of these countries?
7)	Do I need to submit Bank statements to show any particular funds availability? 
8)	Other than form 80.Is there any other form do I need to fill

Secondary Applicant (My Wife)
1)	Do I need to submit my wife's Birth Certificate as well?
2)	All education related documents along with secondary & Higher secondary document also?
3)	Evidence of Spouse/relationship, eg. marriage cert
4)	Functional English proof. My wife did B.A Honors in English and then MBA from India. So does Letter from B.A.Honours College indicating the medium of education is English on college letterhead is sufficient or do I need to get another letter from her MBA College too? FYI, I am not claiming any points for her English
5)	Other than form 80.Is there any other form do I need to fill for my wife ?

For Kid
1)	Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
2)	Birth certificate
3)	Do I need to fill form 80 for my two year old kid too ?

Question 2) Does all the above documents needs to be certified by Advocate/Notary Public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?

Question 3) can I use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents for myself which I sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency) in May 2013.

Question 4) If answer to Questions 3 is yes then Do I need to get my Latest work experience certified again because it is dated back to May 2013.

Question 5) Will there be any issue with some documents certified with May 2013 date and some with the latest date of attestation because now I will have to get other documents attested too which ACS did not asked earlier but are required for this Visa application.

Question 6) Do I need to get my wife's documents certified as well?

Question 7) When Do I need to submit my Health certificate and PCC documents

Question 8) what is the process of obtaining PCC doc from India and Singapore.Pls don't provide me the Australian website general link for this info. I am looking for real time experience details.

Question 9) Do we need to fill form 80 with pen in own's handwriting or Do I need to fill the form first on computer ->take printout sign it and then scan and submit the pdf copy?

I would be grateful if you can spare some time and respond to my queries.

It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.

Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications

Regards
Toyapple9


----------



## IndiaIE

Removed due to further research needed.


----------



## Kirito

Just want to say thank you to Mark for answering most of the questions here meticulously.

I read everything in this thread and found the information immensely useful


----------



## NirmalaJain

*Are Montessori Teacher eligible for VISA 189/190*

Hi Mark.

I am a Montessori Certified Teacher in India and having a work experience of 10.5 years. The problem is as per the ANZSCO 241111 (Early Childhoold Education / Pre-Primary School), the minimum year of graduation is 4 years. My education is not related to the experience that I have and also it is a 3-Year degree in Bachelor in Arts.

In addition to the Bachelor of Arts Degree, I also have a Montessori Certificate which was 9 month certification.

Do I still qualify to apply for 189/190 VISA?

The points I calculated are:
Age - 25 Points (35 Years)
English - 10 Points
Qualification - ?
Experience - 15 Points (Assuming for 8 years and above it is 15 points)

If my experience and education is qualified, then I can apply for even 190 for the state sponsorship in case if I don't score the 60 points.

Regards
Nirmala


----------



## NirmalaJain

HI Mark. 
Can you please help me with my query please.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Mark doesn't necessarily read every post on the forum. If you'd like to direct a question to him directly, you should post in the "Ask Mark!" thread at the top of the page. It is highly likely that his response will be that he can't give you guidance without reviewing your documents as the criteria is very specific for skills assessment, for state sponsorship and for visa eligibility.


----------



## NirmalaJain

Maggie-May24 said:


> Mark doesn't necessarily read every post on the forum. If you'd like to direct a question to him directly, you should post in the "Ask Mark!" thread at the top of the page. It is highly likely that his response will be that he can't give you guidance without reviewing your documents as the criteria is very specific for skills assessment, for state sponsorship and for visa eligibility.


Thanks Maggie. I have posted my question as per your response. Thank you so much. Appreciate this.


----------



## amitmuglikar

*change from subclass 190 to 189*

Hi Mark,

With reference to your feedback on change from subclass 190 to 189, could you guide me in getting the change done. I mean change from sub class 190 to 189. I have been here in AU since long time but want to move to other state to find work.

Regards,
Amit



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Neeta -
> 
> I agree with your reasoning - the 189 has more flexibility, and does not require going through the state sponsorship approval process. A couple of notes:
> 
> * No way to tell how long it will take for an invitation - it all depends on how many people are in the pool waiting for an invitation in your occupation with points test scores higher than yours - they will be selected first regardless of when they lodged their EOI. Could be a month or 2, or many months, and remember that you are not guaranteed an invitation.
> 
> * With the 190 you will receive an invitation if you are approved for state sponsorship.
> 
> * With the 190 if you cannot find a suitable job in the state you are sponsored in after putting in a good faith effort, DIAC or the state cannot restrict your ability to move to another state to find work. You are a permanent resident at the moment you receive the 190 visa.
> 
> * Re: move invitations avail for 189 vs 190, impossible to tell since you'd have to add up all the places in all states available for 190 for your occupation, and most states do not publish this info.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## abdul qayyum

*NSW invitation till June, 2015*

Hi friends,

I have submitted EOI for NSW having 55+5 points. My EA ANZCO is 233914 (Engineering Technologist) and IELTS (6.5, 7, 7.5, 7.5).

As per detail on NSW website, they will keep inviting potential candidates based on merit till June,2015.

So far i din't get invitation, if my application didn't succeed, what would be next step? whether my EOI will be discarded? or i should withdraw it and apply for some other state? or i better to to keep in intact and stay in queue.

Looking fwd your suggestions.

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## sammyjoshy

*Rare situation on 189 visa*

I have issue regarding 189 visa that I applied on 12th August 2015. I applied 189 visa, where my wife is a main applicant who is offshore. and I am a secondary applicant who is onshore (I am on bridging visa for 485).

Do I get an automatic bridging visa for 189? Do I need to contact Immi. for approving my visa or something else?

Thanks


----------



## zeeshan123

Hello all i am a new member here, i have a question is it true that we will get an invitation quickly on subclass 190 compared to subclass 189? 

thanks


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

zeeshan123 said:


> Hello all i am a new member here, i have a question is it true that we will get an invitation quickly on subclass 190 compared to subclass 189?
> 
> thanks


Hi Zeeshan123,

It all depends on the eligibility criteria of the occupation required by that particular state. Go through the each state websites for their processing timelines.

Hope this helps,

Regards,
SLN


----------



## sennithya

Hi Mark, 

My wife is the primary applicant and she carries 55 points without english points, is it mandatory to score some minimum points in IELTS or PTE? 

if yes what will be the minimum points, is these minimum points vary with the state for sponsorship. 

she is 30 years and having 8 years of software engineer experience. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ToyTowner

Sennithya,

Yes, is mandatory. If IELTS then 6+ in each module. If PTE then 50+ in each. Without these scores she won't even be eligible even if she had 60+ points from other areas.
6+ / 50+ won't give her any points for English though.
7+ / 65+ gives 10 points.
8+ / 79+ gives 20.


----------



## sennithya

Thanks Toy for your kind reply


----------



## sennithya

Dear All, 

We could not able to get the employment reference letter due to HR policy , and HR is not able to provide any letters confirming the roles and responsibilities. 

can we take statutory declaration from my colleague who is senior to me ? 

will DIAC verify the HR regarding the person who has given stat. declaration? will it be problem for him/her who has given the stat. declaration as we are confused on the same. 

will DIAC ask the HR regarding the person who has signed Stat declaration that whether he is authorised to give such letters or not?


----------



## ToyTowner

Yes, you can ask your senior colleague to write for you.
Yes, if they wish to verify, his statements would be sent to your HR for verification (and not to you or him).
Yes, DIAC will also verify if he was the right person to be writing this statement for you (i.e. whether he really worked with you at a senior position to be knowing about your duties).


----------



## sennithya

ToyTowner said:


> Yes, you can ask your senior colleague to write for you.
> Yes, if they wish to verify, his statements would be sent to your HR for verification (and not to you or him).
> Yes, DIAC will also verify if he was the right person to be writing this statement for you (i.e. whether he really worked with you at a senior position to be knowing about your duties).


Thanks toy.

but we want to know usually these HR s will not be accepting these kind of letters given by your senior colleague.

basically because of given a letter, they should not be punished or terminated by HR. hoped you are aware of some companies.


----------



## ToyTowner

Sennithya,

Yes, I am aware of most of the HR policies that Indian companies follow, but unfortunately for us, that is something we need to work out and convince them before applying for the visa. I already know of a few cases that are in a limbo now just because the HRs are refusing to reply to the verification emails or have given adverse replies. A few have also received the "Natural Justice" email from DIBP asking to provide (within 28 days) reasons "why they should not refuse the visa"


----------



## sennithya

Thanks Toy. Yes u r right on our indian companies with huge employees where they dont want to help any employees on any PR process. 

Can you please explain on Natural Justice?


----------



## ToyTowner

Just google and you might find more info about it and may also land up on threads from other forums with members discussing about it. Me posting links here might violate this forum's rules.


----------



## sennithya

Thanks toy


----------



## Kab1

Hi,
I am on a bridging visa C and my student visa application is under processing. in the mean time i got invitation for 189 visa and I applied for it. they havent provided me a bridging visa yet. i want to withdraw the student visa application. when is the appropriate time to withdraw it? is it after i get the bridging visa for 189 or is it ok before i get the bridging visa?
thank you


----------



## Rbathula86

Hi Mark,

This is Raj.

I've am very much interested in applying for Australia Sub Class-190 Visa.

I've booked a consultant and have gone through my Basic Evaluation Process soring 60 which includes the State Sponsorship,however in the Evaluation Report it says.

Age 32- Points

Experience 0 Points

Qualification: 15

English Criteria: 10 Points for PTE(65 in each Module)

Nominated State Sponsorship: 5.

My concerns is I 've got my PTE Score over all 58 which includes:
S-64,R-57,W-54,R-57: Overall: 58.

Will I be eligible to apply for a Visa as my PTE score is not up the expected score.

But I do have an Overall Expereince in IT for 4.5 Years wherein I should be entitled with 10(which I do not have it and doesnot show in the Evaluation Report) Points which might show that the PTE Score I've scored is applicable.(58points)..

Request you to help me on this and also any Visas you can refer me.

Appreciate your Help.

Regards,
Raj.


----------



## Maggie-May24

With your PTE scores, you cannot claim any points for English. If you want a second opinion regarding the assessment your existing consultant has done, you'd need to arrange a consultation with a migration agent (they can't assess simply based on a forum post, they need to view your documents).

There are several good migration agents who post regularly on this forum - look for usernames Jeremy Hooper, CCMS, WRussell and Mark Northam.


----------



## uqraza2

Need advise from Seniors and all other members,

Currently, I am doing my PhD from one of good Australian university ( currently on 574 visa with my wife).

i believe that, we have two pathways to apply for 189 visa.

First Pathway if i am main applicant
------------------
Education
BS in electronics engineering (SOL)
Master in Electrical and Electronics Engineering 
PhD in Electrical Engineering (Currently enrolled).
Experience

1.9 years Lab Engineer at a university
1 year Lecturer at University 

Problem is that, EA doesn't consider university teaching and paid Phd duration as engineering work experience!
So points will be like this if i am the main applicant age 30, education 15, IELTS 10, (i am not how i can get 5 point as my wife have qualification as given below?)

Second Pathway if my wife is main applicant
------------------

My wife did her PhD in chemistry.

Education:

BS hons in Chemistry (Comes under cSOL)
MS lead to PhD in Chemistry

Work Experience.
(Jan. 2011 to Feb 2016) Research assistant on part time basis (20 hours per week)

So points will be like this if am the main applicant 
age 30
education 20,
IELTS 10 (if she work hard and it woks then)

But chemistry does't come under SOL.

I am looking for advise to seek the right pathway to choose the Australian PR on 189 or 190.


----------



## omar_ap

Dearest Folks (Hi Mark),

I really need a help to guide my decision.

I'm currently doing my PhD in Canberra, and have been invited to submit189 and 190 visa.

I have 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. 

I actually prefer to apply for 189 visa, but I am not sure if the point that I am currently having will not be changed when I have lodged the visa application. 

I have two questions which I hope can bolden my final decision, and if any of us can help with answers it would be more than the world to me. 

1. What's the chance that DIAC will reduce point from working experience if VETASSESS have decided that certain years of my working experiences can be categorised as relevant?

2. The IELTS that I submitted in EOI for both 189 and 190 had no point as one band has 6.5 score. Despite this, I still have enough points and is invited to apply. Do you think I should sit on another IELTS test to try to get points out of it or just proceed with visa application (considering that point 1 is likely to happen).

Please help me!!


----------



## fshamim2012

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Neeta -
> 
> I agree with your reasoning - the 189 has more flexibility, and does not require going through the state sponsorship approval process. A couple of notes:
> 
> * No way to tell how long it will take for an invitation - it all depends on how many people are in the pool waiting for an invitation in your occupation with points test scores higher than yours - they will be selected first regardless of when they lodged their EOI. Could be a month or 2, or many months, and remember that you are not guaranteed an invitation.
> 
> * With the 190 you will receive an invitation if you are approved for state sponsorship.
> 
> * With the 190 if you cannot find a suitable job in the state you are sponsored in after putting in a good faith effort, DIAC or the state cannot restrict your ability to move to another state to find work. You are a permanent resident at the moment you receive the 190 visa.
> 
> * Re: move invitations avail for 189 vs 190, impossible to tell since you'd have to add up all the places in all states available for 190 for your occupation, and most states do not publish this info.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Hi Mark,
I am Business analyst , I have got my ACS assessment positive yesterday and employment after April 2008 is considered, I have 6.5 IELTS band over all with (L-6, R-6.5, W-6.5, S-6.5 | Overall - 6.5), i have 55+5(state nomination)=60 points. Please let me know if i am eligible to apply for EIO for NSW and and how can i check ceiling for Business anaylisy in NSW

Thanks in advance

Regards


----------



## VeronikaS

Dear Mark,

could you please advise - once I reach over 60 point at EOI and I apply for visa 190, my application shall go into some database for an AUS government to look at and hopefully choose me. My question is whether the ggovernment make their choice based on my current qualifications and skills or will it anyhow depend on how popular is my application amon potential empoyers? Because when you mention this "_With the 190 if you cannot find a suitable job in the state you are sponsored in after putting in a good faith effort, DIAC or the state cannot restrict your ability to move to another state to find work. You are a permanent at the moment you receive the 190 visa."_ - it gives my an idea, that I only start job hunting after I've been given the visa.

Thank you very much in advance for you response.

Kind regards,

Veronika


----------



## alvin_abi

Hello Mark,

Please help me with this simple query if time permits

I have got my skill assesment completed through vetassess and have been assessed for bachelors degree. For this purpose I had to provide my pre bachelor ( high school ) study documents as well.

Would you know if I need to scan the same onto immi account as well or would it be just the bachelors degree certificates and transcripts.

The reason for the question is because I have misplaced my high school certificates now and it would take me about 5 to six moths to get a new one.

If anyone who has already applied through the immi account can please share their views


----------



## Riju Rajgopal

Hello Mark,
I am applying for a visa subclass 189 for the SOL code 261313(software Engineer).I have work exp from April 2011- till date but ACS reduced my 2 years of work exp, and considered it valid only from April 2013. 
I filed in my EOI with work exp from April 2011 itself , as i have all the required documents to prove my 5 years of work exp. I got my invite to apply for the visa on 25-Apr-2016 with 65 points.
So if i file my visa will DIBP approve my 5 years of work exp, or will it consider only years approved by ACS.

Please advise.
Awaiting your reply.

Thanks and Regards,
Riju Rajgopal.


----------



## Riju Rajgopal

Hello All,
Could any of you please suggest on the below..

I am applying for a visa subclass 189 for the SOL code 261313(software Engineer).I have work exp from April 2011- till date but ACS reduced my 2 years of work exp, and considered it valid only from April 2013. 
I filed in my EOI with work exp from April 2011 itself , as i have all the required documents to prove my 5 years of work exp. I got my invite to apply for the visa on 25-Apr-2016 with 65 points.
So if i file my visa will DIBP approve my 5 years of work exp, or will it consider only years approved by ACS.

Please advise.
Awaiting your reply.

Thanks and Regards,
Riju Rajgopal.


----------



## BeenExpat

Riju,

I would say don't apply for the visa using this invitation as you have clearly overclaimed points. You may end up losing all fees and visa may be refused. ACS clearly states (ref. Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf page 5) "All relevant work experience completed *after* the *Skill Level Requirement Met Date* will be considered *Skilled Employment* and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test."


----------



## Riju Rajgopal

Hi,
Thanks a lot for your inputs. 
Mentioned below is my points breakdown.

Age- 30 pt
Qualification- BE 15 pt
PTE - 10 pt
Work Exp- 10 pt if considered 5 yrs.
5 pt if considered 3 yrs.

I have all the work exp documents to prove my 5 years of work exp. Does DIBP do their own assessment for work exp or consider the result provided by ACS.

If i can't apply using the invite i received can i withdraw the application and submit a new EOI with corrected information. Would that cause an issue.

Thanks and Regards,
Riju rajgopal.


----------



## BeenExpat

Riju Rajgopal said:


> Hi,
> Thanks a lot for your inputs.
> Mentioned below is my points breakdown.
> 
> Age- 30 pt
> Qualification- BE 15 pt
> PTE - 10 pt
> Work Exp- 10 pt if considered 5 yrs.
> 5 pt if considered 3 yrs.
> 
> I have all the work exp documents to prove my 5 years of work exp. Does DIBP do their own assessment for work exp or consider the result provided by ACS.
> 
> If i can't apply using the invite i received can i withdraw the application and submit a new EOI with corrected information. Would that cause an issue.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Riju rajgopal.


You cannot edit nor withdraw this EOI as it has been invited. You can file a new EOI with correct details.

After the earlier incorrect EOI comes back into the pool (60 days after invitation), please do withdraw it.


----------



## Riju Rajgopal

*Thanks for the reply.*



BeenExpat said:


> You cannot edit nor withdraw this EOI as it has been invited. You can file a new EOI with correct details.
> 
> After the earlier incorrect EOI comes back into the pool (60 days after invitation), please do withdraw it.[/QUOTE
> Thanks a lot for the reply.
> 
> Regards,
> Riju.


----------



## nishant86

Hi Experts !!!

I am working as telecom engineer & want to apply in 189. I had appeared in IELTS-GENERAL but was able to manage only 6 each.

I am eligible to apply for skill evaluation from EA with 6 bands each but will not get any points for visa application.

Can i appear in PTE-A & try to get 65 each ( to be eligible to get 10 points )?

Weather PTE-A is accepted or only IELTS-General? Actually, I had consulted few agents as well but all are differing in there statements.

I am in Delhi, Can any one suggest good immigration agents in Delhi or Chandigarh?

Regards,
Nishant


----------



## BeenExpat

nishant86 said:


> Hi Experts !!!
> 
> I am working as telecom engineer & want to apply in 189. I had appeared in IELTS-GENERAL but was able to manage only 6 each.
> 
> I am eligible to apply for skill evaluation from EA with 6 bands each but will not get any points for visa application.
> 
> Can i appear in PTE-A & try to get 65 each ( to be eligible to get 10 points )?
> 
> Weather PTE-A is accepted or only IELTS-General? Actually, I had consulted few agents as well but all are differing in there statements.
> 
> I am in Delhi, Can any one suggest good immigration agents in Delhi or Chandigarh?
> 
> Regards,
> Nishant


You indeed can use your IELTS result to satisfy the EA requirement and PTE (or any other acceptable test for that matter) to claim English points in your visa application.


----------



## nishant86

Hi,

Thanks for reply. But, i heard that for points as well Engineers who had done skill evaluation from EA they need to appear in IELTS only PTE is not accepted at all.

If you have any idea on same or if some one had got points by appearing in PTE & got evaluation from EA.

Please comment.

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## BeenExpat

nishant86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for reply. But, i heard that for points as well Engineers who had done skill evaluation from EA they need to appear in IELTS only PTE is not accepted at all.
> 
> If you have any idea on same or if some one had got points by appearing in PTE & got evaluation from EA.
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nishant


No, Nishant. IELTS is only a requirement from EA. I am sure and I've seen a few mates go through this. They did IELTS for EA assessment and used PTE scores to claim English points in their visa application.


----------



## nishant86

Thanks very much for reply.

Now, i have IELTS with 6 bands each ( EA requirement ), so i can go ahead for skill evaluation & for points, I will appear in PTE.

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## EVITA

Hello All,

I am new here and I need help ...

I am 27 years old Philippine nationality and currently working here in Middle East
I am planning to apply for a visa subclass 189 for the SOL code 351311 (CHEF).
I have more than 4 years work experience 
with Bachelor of Science in Hotel and Restaurant Management degree.
I will start all the process from nutshell and I need all the help I can get.


Please advise. Thank you in advance.


----------



## uppuupendra

Riju Rajgopal said:


> Hello All,
> Could any of you please suggest on the below..
> 
> I am applying for a visa subclass 189 for the SOL code 261313(software Engineer).I have work exp from April 2011- till date but ACS reduced my 2 years of work exp, and considered it valid only from April 2013.
> I filed in my EOI with work exp from April 2011 itself , as i have all the required documents to prove my 5 years of work exp. I got my invite to apply for the visa on 25-Apr-2016 with 65 points.
> So if i file my visa will DIBP approve my 5 years of work exp, or will it consider only years approved by ACS.
> 
> Please advise.
> Awaiting your reply.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Riju Rajgopal.


Hi There,

One quick question regarding partner point. I am primary applicant and having positive ACS as software engineer (present in SOL & CSOL) and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager (Only present in CSOL). Can I get 5 point for partner??

My migration agent is saying that I wouldn't get because software engineer is primary SOL occupation.

I am confused. Pls suggest.

Thanks


----------



## BeenExpat

uppuupendra said:


> Hi There,
> 
> One quick question regarding partner point. I am primary applicant and having positive ACS as software engineer (present in SOL & CSOL) and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager (Only present in CSOL). Can I get 5 point for partner??
> 
> My migration agent is saying that I wouldn't get because software engineer is primary SOL occupation.
> 
> I am confused. Pls suggest.
> 
> Thanks


You will get additional 5 partner points only if you apply for 190.


----------



## uppuupendra

BeenExpat said:


> You will get additional 5 partner points only if you apply for 190.


Thanks for your reply. Are you sure? Do you have any such case or source of truth.
Yes I am going for 190 visa only.
As my migration agent is saying NO. 
I have to start my spouse skill assessment and it cost me AUD 810$ and want to make sure before proceeding.


----------



## awais.12dec

*Need some assistance please*

Hello,

Hope you all are fine, i just need some assistance on urgent basis if you can please.

1- I am on TR 485 (motor mechanic) in Melbourne, gaining my points for 189 or 190, i am working in workshop at the moment, but in next few days i am going to leave my job and going to join other workshop with other company, my next boss is going to pay me cash and he will give me my payslips. Is it necessary to transfer my salary in my bank account or only cash payslips will be accepted by IMMI?

2- If i get invitation for 190, do i need to move to that state?

3- Do i need to do tax returns before or after submitting EOI?

4- Can i cancel my exiting health insurance of 485 visa after invitation?

5- Can i apply student visa again after 485 visa if i don't get my invitation, how much chances?

6- I have done Certi III Auto Mech, Certi III Auto Elec, Certi IV Overhaul, Dip of auto management. What is an appropriate course after these qualifications in case if i have to apply student visa again after 485?


----------



## ibiyemi

Hello,
Please I need help urgently. I am a telecommunication network engineer with 9yrs work experience from Feb 2004 to July 2013. I dont have relevant work experience in the last 3 yrs. 
Please am I eligible for 189 class? my point is 60.
Thank you,
Yemi


----------



## bgupta

*Jobcode on PR Visa*

Hi,

I intend to file EOI in July'16 for ICT Business Analyst (261111), but have following questions. Can knowledgeable members on this forum help help me on this -

1. Does PR visa that's stamped on Passport contain this code or any indication showing that I applied as ICT - BA.

2. If I don't receive invitation till end of year (i.e. - june'17), will my application get expired or rolled-over automatically to next year. If yes, do I need to pay fees again ?

3. When EOI for Australian PR gets expired ?

Thanks.


----------



## BeenExpat

ibiyemi said:


> Hello,
> Please I need help urgently. I am a telecommunication network engineer with 9yrs work experience from Feb 2004 to July 2013. I dont have relevant work experience in the last 3 yrs.
> Please am I eligible for 189 class? my point is 60.
> Thank you,
> Yemi


Being currently employed is not a criteria for GSM visas. You should be fine but you will have to explain to them about this gap of 3 years, what you have been doing during this period and how you are financially supporting yourself.


----------



## BeenExpat

bgupta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I intend to file EOI in July'16 for ICT Business Analyst (261111), but have following questions. Can knowledgeable members on this forum help help me on this -
> 
> 1. Does PR visa that's stamped on Passport contain this code or any indication showing that I applied as ICT - BA.
> 
> 2. If I don't receive invitation till end of year (i.e. - june'17), will my application get expired or rolled-over automatically to next year. If yes, do I need to pay fees again ?
> 
> 3. When EOI for Australian PR gets expired ?
> 
> Thanks.


1. PR visa is not stamped on passport. It is an eVisa. You do receive it as a pdf file in your email and it does have your nominated occupation.

2. rolled over. There is no payment involved at the EOI stage.

3. EOI expires after 2 years.


----------



## bgupta

BeenExpat said:


> 1. PR visa is not stamped on passport. It is an eVisa. You do receive it as a pdf file in your email and it does have your nominated occupation.
> 
> 2. rolled over. There is no payment involved at the EOI stage.
> 
> 3. EOI expires after 2 years.


Thanks a lot buddy....

One more question, the ceiling for ICT Business Analysts is lot lower than Software Programmers, and, it has even been reduced for 2016-17. Does it mean demand for BA professional is reducing in Oz ?


----------



## naush123

VIC today asked me for commitment letter. Are any cases where they rejected application after getting the letter ??


----------



## ibiyemi

BeenExpat said:


> Being currently employed is not a criteria for GSM visas. You should be fine but you will have to explain to them about this gap of 3 years, what you have been doing during this period and how you are financially supporting yourself.


Thank you so much for your reply. When I wanted to check edibility on immigrationdirect site, it asked if I had been employed in the selected skill in at least 12 months out of the last 24months. I picked "No" and it didn't allow me to continue but said I needed immigration expert.

That's where the confusion came from.

Thanks


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Ok, I saw the question about having worked in the occupation for 12 months in the past 24 months. I am getting to that window where this could be a problem when applying for the 189 skilled visa. My last full school year teaching was the 2014-2015 school year in the United States. I was employed as a full time teacher for the full school year from August 2014-June 2015. However, that is not a full "12 months" as the school year runs from August to June in the US. Will this be a problem applying for my 189 skilled visa? I plan to lodge the end of August/beginning of September 2016. I have 11 years of teaching experience.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## naush123

VIC today asked me for commitment letter. Are any cases where they rejected application after getting the letter ??

I applied under streamlined pathway and wrote that i have aunt living in NSW while i applied for Vic.


----------



## ibiyemi

BeenExpat said:


> Being currently employed is not a criteria for GSM visas. You should be fine but you will have to explain to them about this gap of 3 years, what you have been doing during this period and how you are financially supporting yourself.


Thank you sir.
I have been managing a personal trading business since 2013.
Please what are the kinds of documents that will be required that I submit?

Thank you


----------



## BeenExpat

bgupta said:


> Thanks a lot buddy....
> 
> One more question, the ceiling for ICT Business Analysts is lot lower than Software Programmers, and, it has even been reduced for 2016-17. Does it mean demand for BA professional is reducing in Oz ?


They plan each years program and occupation ceilings based on inputs they receive from businesses and reports from designated bodies. These numbers more or less reflect the need or proposed need of the said occupation for the coming year. So, if an occupation ceiling has been lowered for the new year, you can say that it is not that much in demand now as it was in previous years.


----------



## BeenExpat

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Ok, I saw the question about having worked in the occupation for 12 months in the past 24 months. I am getting to that window where this could be a problem when applying for the 189 skilled visa. My last full school year teaching was the 2014-2015 school year in the United States. I was employed as a full time teacher for the full school year from August 2014-June 2015. However, that is not a full "12 months" as the school year runs from August to June in the US. Will this be a problem applying for my 189 skilled visa? I plan to lodge the end of August/beginning of September 2016. I have 11 years of teaching experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don't really remember these questions during the online application process for 189 visa. All I know are "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" and " Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" and the answers were simple YES/ NO types. If at all one were not eligible due to being unemployed since the past x years, their respective assessing body itself would have disqualified them at the skills assessment page. Unless things have changed recently in the past one year, I am sure (and I've also seen a mate with this situation) that being currently unemployed does not affect your visa application.


----------



## BeenExpat

ibiyemi said:


> Thank you sir.
> I have been managing a personal trading business since 2013.
> Please what are the kinds of documents that will be required that I submit?
> 
> Thank you


If you are claiming points from the time period since 2013, then you will need documents to prove that you worked utilising skills required by your nominated ANZSCO and you were being paid. Documents would be skills reference letter(s) from your client(s), a letter from your accountant stating the nature of business, business registration documents, business tax/ service tax documents, and then for the later part- your own payslips, bank statements and tax documents.

If you are not claiming points from this time period, then you just have to mention this employment in the visa forms and in form 80, 1221, etc. Documents won't be asked for from this time period.


----------



## ibiyemi

BeenExpat said:


> If you are claiming points from the time period since 2013, then you will need documents to prove that you worked utilising skills required by your nominated ANZSCO and you were being paid. Documents would be skills reference letter(s) from your client(s), a letter from your accountant stating the nature of business, business registration documents, business tax/ service tax documents, and then for the later part- your own payslips, bank statements and tax documents.
> 
> If you are not claiming points from this time period, then you just have to mention this employment in the visa forms and in form 80, 1221, etc. Documents won't be asked for from this time period.


Thank you so much for your reply.
You made my day


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

BeenExpat said:


> I don't really remember these questions during the online application process for 189 visa. All I know are "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" and " Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" and the answers were simple YES/ NO types. If at all one were not eligible due to being unemployed since the past x years, their respective assessing body itself would have disqualified them at the skills assessment page. Unless things have changed recently in the past one year, I am sure (and I've also seen a mate with this situation) that being currently unemployed does not affect your visa application.


Thanks for that. I looked it up again, and it doesn't state anything about the 24 months thing. But I wanted to clarify. I could have sworn I did see that somewhere; but you are right. If that were a requirement, the skills assessment would clarify that. However, the question about being employed overseas in the nominated occupation... at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application question would be a no, since I haven't been working as a teacher since June 2015. That might effect me, right? I appreciate you taking the time to answer!


----------



## BeenExpat

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Thanks for that. I looked it up again, and it doesn't state anything about the 24 months thing. But I wanted to clarify. I could have sworn I did see that somewhere; but you are right. If that were a requirement, the skills assessment would clarify that. However, the question about being employed overseas in the nominated occupation... at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application question would be a no, since I haven't been working as a teacher since June 2015. That might effect me, right? I appreciate you taking the time to answer!


I don't really know the purpose of that question either. All I can say is that if it were to affect you in some way or other, they would have highlighted it as such in black and bold. A mate has been successful recently (visa granted already) with this situation without any questions being asked.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

BeenExpat said:


> I don't really know the purpose of that question either. All I can say is that if it were to affect you in some way or other, they would have highlighted it as such in black and bold. A mate has been successful recently (visa granted already) with this situation without any questions being asked.


That's a relief to hear! I'm getting so close to finally filing (been working on everything for 9 months now), that I'm nervous about every little thing now. LOL!


----------



## Binv

*Need help on the documents required for current company*

Hi all,

I am applying to ACS accessment. I have 9years of experience. And I got statutory declaration from old company and current company from colleagues. But also I have current company last three months payslip and welcome letter. So do I need to submit more documents from current company


----------



## BeenExpat

Binv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am applying to ACS accessment. I have 9years of experience. And I got statutory declaration from old company and current company from colleagues. But also I have current company last three months payslip and welcome letter. So do I need to submit more documents from current company


All you need are your education documents and one skills reference letter (one per work episode). If this skills reference is not on employer letter head, then you need to supplement either 2 payslips (first and last) on employers letterhead or employment contract (again on letter head). This is mentioned clearly on page 13 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf.


----------



## Binv

BeenExpat said:


> All you need are your education documents and one skills reference letter (one per work episode). If this skills reference is not on employer letter head, then you need to supplement either 2 payslips (first and last) on employers letterhead or employment contract (again on letter head). This is mentioned clearly on page 13 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf.


Thank you,

BeenExpat for your reply.

i have gone that, i had a question in mind that, was that applicable to current company. I had a thought that i need to get one letter from the current company letter head, saying that i am working in that company having current designation. So if statutory declaration is alternative with the mentioned pay slip for current employment, m i correct?

thanks in your help


----------



## BeenExpat

Binv said:


> Thank you,
> 
> BeenExpat for your reply.
> 
> i have gone that, i had a question in mind that, was that applicable to current company. I had a thought that i need to get one letter from the current company letter head, saying that i am working in that company having current designation. So if statutory declaration is alternative with the mentioned pay slip for current employment, m i correct?
> 
> thanks in your help


Yes, correct. Statutory declaration with either (a) 2 payslips, or (b) employment contract letter (i.e. your joining letter) with dates.


----------



## ibiyemi

Hello,
Please which one of these 2 EA assessments do I need for Visa class 189?
MSA Competency Demonstration Report (CDR) 
Or
MSA Competency Demonstration Report (CDR) + Relevant Work Experience Assessment.

Thank you,
Yemi


----------



## bgupta

BeenExpat said:


> Yes, correct. Statutory declaration with either (a) 2 payslips, or (b) employment contract letter (i.e. your joining letter) with dates.


As per Australia skill assessment guidelines, it shall be either of these -
1. Payslips
2. Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
3. Termination Letter with employment dates


----------



## Binv

BeenExpat said:


> Yes, correct. Statutory declaration with either (a) 2 payslips, or (b) employment contract letter (i.e. your joining letter) with dates.


Thank you,

After a successful report from ACS whats the next steps for filing the immigration application or whats the next step need to do


----------



## BeenExpat

Binv said:


> Thank you,
> 
> After a successful report from ACS whats the next steps for filing the immigration application or whats the next step need to do


If you have competent English, then go ahead and file the EOI and ensure you enter correct details so as to not overaclaim any points. You should be able to see points breakup before you submit it. Then depending on your occupation, points, and the cut-off for your occupation, you have to wait for the EOI to be invited. If a state nomination is involved (aka 190/ 489 SS), then you will have to wait for the state to nominate you (and it may also involve you having to apply to the state separately).

Once invited, you have to fill the visa forms, pay up, and provide documents for all your points claims, documents to prove dependency, relationship, etc. and some identity documents (birth cert, passport, ID cards, etc).


----------



## sunilkiran

*Need help: 189 or 190*

Hi,

I am planning to apply for Australia PR and please suggest me whether I have to apply for 189 or 190.

Qualification: B.Tech in Civil Engineering+PGDM in General Management
Work experience: in IT, 6.7 years after B.Tech, 2.7 years after PGDM.

Appreciate help in answering the below queries.

a) Please let me know whether I am eligible for 189 visa as I don't want to restrict myself to work only in state that sponsors me. As far as my knowledge related to 190 visa, I have to work in that state for minimum 2 years.

b) Also, from other forums I came to know 6 years of work experience will be deducted as I did Bachelors in Civil engineering even though I am working in IT. Please let me know the authenticity of this statement.

c) I am looking to apply for PR as joint application including my spouse. Please let me know whether my wife should also take PTE along with me to prove English language ability or my wife should take PTE exam in case if I am claiming partner qualification points of 5.

d) Can I go ahead and submit application now to ACS to check the assessment of my application to start the process?

A quick answer is highly appreciated


----------



## AdHoc

Hiya!

Anyone else currently waiting for their visa to be granted?

I submitted my 190 application on the 19th July 2016, front-loaded everything possible and did the medical check, which I passed successfully.

Anxiously waiting now. Do you receive a message once the CO is allocated to your file? Or do you only know that if they request more documents?

Cheers!


----------



## eagleworld

*Skill assesment*

Hi
1-I am new to this forum and wanted to know about skill assesment and points
i have qualification of 3 years as bachelor of computer science and i also have 1 year diploma of trade qualification can i get 15 points for my bachelors and 10 points for trade qualification related to my job skills ,i mean altogether i can get 10 +15=25 points for qualification

2-i have assess my qualification through vetessaes ,is there any other authority other than vetassess.....

i highly appreciate for your answers
thanks


----------



## modibitar1

Good day all !

I am a Mechanical engineer with 5+ Years of experience as sr. product support engineer, I have recently submitted my Application to EA on fast track basis ( CDR) , I chose professional engineer, they replied back in 3 weeks time , I have received request from assessor to add document for employment ( work permit ) which is fine , in addition, I received comments in statement summary feedback as follow : 

“
Based on your career episode, it became evident that you are normally operating within a relatively well-defined technical part of mechanical engineering environment, and undertake a wide range of functions and responsibilities.
However, you are lacking to carry the professional engineering wide-ranging responsibilities taken on behalf of stakeholder and professional involvement into system integration; for synthesising overall approaches to complex situations and complex engineering problems. At the same time, being developed as an engineering associate, you have a great exposure to technical coordination as well as grounding in the area of mechanical technology and technical support. Based on this career episodes’ summary the best qualification outcome is the mechanical engineering associate “


Before I reply to this , I’m not really sure what does he mean ! , my concerns are:


1-	Does he mean that my assessment outcome will be engineer associate instead of professional engineer ? if that’s the case im afraid that I will be no more eligible for Visa 189 as engineering associate is not on SOL list . Have anyone who has bachelor degree of engineering got outcome of Engineering associate from EA ?

2-	Should I reply to him ? Does he want me to reply on this ? what would be my best comments to assessor on this ?! 


Any help/advises are much appreciated !


----------



## albert0205

AdHoc said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Anyone else currently waiting for their visa to be granted?
> 
> I submitted my 190 application on the 19th July 2016, front-loaded everything possible and did the medical check, which I passed successfully.
> 
> Anxiously waiting now. Do you receive a message once the CO is allocated to your file? Or do you only know that if they request more documents?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,

I have logged my Visa (190 NSW - Business Analyst) on the 23rd April 2016 with all documents uploaded on the same day including medicals , received an email on the 26th Aug'16 with subject "IMMI Assessment Commence", No documents asked


----------



## ksuresh209

*IELTS or PET*

Hello Team,

I am planning to migrate to Australia under 189 Sub class Visa. In order to start the process, would like to know which test I need to take is it IELTS or PTE?

I am an Mechanical Engineer with 12 Years of Experience and from India.

Your response will be highly appreciated.

Regards,

Suresh Kumar.


----------



## tejaskshatriya

neeta.k156 said:


> Hii Friends,
> 
> I have cleared my skills assessment. I am confused which subclass should I choose out of subclass 189 or subclass 190 as both of them almost have the same criterias except for one criteria of being invited for by a state govt (190) or not being invited by a state govt (189).
> 
> Also, please help me understand, if I choose subclass 189, who will be sending me an invitation to lodge my visa application.
> 
> Please guide as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Ms. Neeta


Hi Neeta,

You should select Subclass 189. If your visa in subclass 189 will be granted, you will get PR for whole Australian states. You can work, live, study anywhere in Australia.

Whereas if you are applying for Subclass 190 which is Skilled Nominated Regional Sponsor visa, you will have to live or work or study in particular state of Australia for minimum 2 years. Afterwards you can move to others states of Australia, which is drawback of subclass 190 compared subclass 189.

My suggestion to you to apply in Subclass 189.

Good luck!!


----------



## jaysshah

Hello All,

Can someone please add me in Whatsapp group for Australia PR ?
I am Mechanical Engineer with 10 Years of Experience from India.
Request your help to get me added in relevant group.
Number: 00919909001661

Thanks...


----------



## email.6633

jaysshah said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can someone please add me in Whatsapp group for Australia PR ?
> I am Mechanical Engineer with 10 Years of Experience from India.
> Request your help to get me added in relevant group.
> Number: 00919909001661
> 
> Thanks...


Added to the WhatsApp group...


----------



## albert0205

Hi Guys, 

I have logged my Visa (190 NSW – Business Analyst) on the 23rd April 2016 with 65 points (60+5) all documents uploaded on the same day including medicals , received an email (4 Months Later) on the 26th Aug’16 with subject “IMMI Assessment Commence”, No documents asked. I have applied thru an agent, we have sent multiple mails and tried calling multiple time and there is not update. It has been more than 10 Months, can someone suggest/advise me what I do next and is this is normal situation or a situation of concern.

Thanks


----------



## guha04

ksuresh209 said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I am planning to migrate to Australia under 189 Sub class Visa. In order to start the process, would like to know which test I need to take is it IELTS or PTE?
> 
> I am an Mechanical Engineer with 12 Years of Experience and from India.
> 
> Your response will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Suresh Kumar.


Go for PTE..


----------



## guha04

eagleworld said:


> Hi
> 1-I am new to this forum and wanted to know about skill assesment and points
> i have qualification of 3 years as bachelor of computer science and i also have 1 year diploma of trade qualification can i get 15 points for my bachelors and 10 points for trade qualification related to my job skills ,i mean altogether i can get 10 +15=25 points for qualification
> 
> 2-i have assess my qualification through vetessaes ,is there any other authority other than vetassess.....
> 
> i highly appreciate for your answers
> thanks


You Need to access your skills through ACS (Australia Computer society).


----------



## guha04

Binv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am applying to ACS accessment. I have 9years of experience. And I got statutory declaration from old company and current company from colleagues. But also I have current company last three months payslip and welcome letter. So do I need to submit more documents from current company


These documents seems fine..


----------



## guha04

BeenExpat said:


> I don't really remember these questions during the online application process for 189 visa. All I know are "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" and " Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" and the answers were simple YES/ NO types. If at all one were not eligible due to being unemployed since the past x years, their respective assessing body itself would have disqualified them at the skills assessment page. Unless things have changed recently in the past one year, I am sure (and I've also seen a mate with this situation) that being currently unemployed does not affect your visa application.


I agree with BeenExpert. Havn't seen this question.


----------



## ahmadbelal

Good Evening, 

Reference to this subject, 
I wanted to inquire about something, 
I wanted to apply for Training and Development, 223311, I have experience of 2.5 years, in the same qualification, matching with around 85% 
I have graduated from the faculty of commerce English Section, majoring in accounting, and I also had a certification in Human Resources Management, 

Would these qualifications be considered highly relevant to the occupation, so it would require 1 year of experience ?


----------



## Immmigration

email.6633 said:


> Added to the WhatsApp group...


Can you please add me to the whatsapp group as well? My number is +447514137471
Thanks


----------



## pecobian2001

My qualification was Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering and i have been working in IT for last 15 years continuously. Stuck into confusion between 189 vs 190. My current job profile is into IT project management and this skill is not present in 189. Shall I apply for Software Engineer or system Analyst in 189 (since I am doing project management of software engineering projects)? 

Also, how many years of experience is cut considering my education was not directly related to my work experience.

Appreciate in advance for your responses.


----------



## pecobian2001

Can you please get me also added on WA group. My number is +91-9810472847.


----------



## sourabh39

email.6633 said:


> Added to the WhatsApp group...


Hello All,

Can someone please add me in Whatsapp group for Australia PR ?
I am Computer Network Engineer with 4 Years of Experience from India.

My Contact Number is - +91 - 96 46 243639

Thank You.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

*Please add me*



email.6633 said:


> Added to the WhatsApp group...[/QUOTE
> ]
> Please add me to the Australia PR group. I have applied for EOI.
> 
> +919871555531


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

*EOI submitted*

I have submitted my EOI on 1 June 2017. Total 75 points.

Age: 25 points 
Education:15 points 
Experience:10 points
PTE(90-90-90-90): 20 points
State Sponsorship: 05

waiting for a response.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

neeta.k156 said:


> Hii Friends,
> 
> I have cleared my skills assessment. I am confused which subclass should I choose out of subclass 189 or subclass 190 as both of them almost have the same criterias except for one criteria of being invited for by a state govt (190) or not being invited by a state govt (189).
> 
> Also, please help me understand, if I choose subclass 189, who will be sending me an invitation to lodge my visa application.
> 
> Please guide as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Ms. Neeta


Class 190 will enable you to apply for State sponsorship and also give you 5 additional points in case your application is picked up. Check the states which are currently accepting applications for your job code and submit your EOI.


----------



## sendo911

*Subclass 190 dependents*

IELTS 8.0 is a good score right?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

sendo911 said:


> IELTS 8.0 is a good score right?


Yes. You get 20 points but the catch is you need to score a minimum of 8 in all 4 i.e. Speaking, Reading, Listening and Writing. If you score less than 8 in any one then you will not get 20 points. A minimum of 7 in all 4 would give you 10 points.


----------



## ham admanedien

Good mornings , Good evenings
Would you please answer my inquiry,,
I have already finished collecting the required documents to be assessed by Engineers Australia. I am a civil engineer and having a 55 points, I will apply for visa 190. My inquiry is about how to send the documents, by mail or by uploading them to their website? if by mail, could you please mention the address?
I browsed for this piece of information but I could not reach to the answer.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

sendo911 said:


> IELTS 8.0 is a good score right?


 You need to score 8 in all the four section of IELTS. Overall score of 8 is not considered. Then you get 20 points. A score of 7 in all four section of IELTS will give you 10 points,


----------



## pirjoz

Hello,

I would really appreciate if someone can answer my query. 

How long does it take after the medical is done, additional documents asked by the CO is provided. Roughly what time line should I expect to hear from the CO again. Also does it take 3 to 6 months from the time of the application submitted or from the time additional documents provided. ?

Thank you


----------



## Amro

*Hello*

I applied as a Mechanical Engineer under visa 189 with a total score of 65 points. I applied since April 2017 and since then received no invitation. I am thinking to increase my points to 70 by applying under 190 visa. My question is simple; in case I applied under 190, could I still get an invitation under 189 or I will be limited to the 190 state nomination??


----------



## LadyZebo

Hello House,

Please I will like to verify an information I have been reading. Is it true that for the visa processing, 190 has priority over 189 and tends to be processed faster?

please I will appreciate any input.

Regards,


----------



## LadyZebo

Amro said:


> I applied as a Mechanical Engineer under visa 189 with a total score of 65 points. I applied since April 2017 and since then received no invitation. I am thinking to increase my points to 70 by applying under 190 visa. My question is simple; in case I applied under 190, could I still get an invitation under 189 or I will be limited to the 190 state nomination??


Hello Amro,

You can select both visa options in one EOI and you will eligible for both till you get invited for either of the two. Also know that you can have two separate EOIs for the different visa sub classes, but upon invitation from one EOI, you are advised to withdraw the other.

I hope this helps.


----------



## sanjoy

Im Electrical engineer with 10+yrs exp in related field-
age-25pt
experience-15pt
edu-15pt
total score 55pt.
ielts-6 in all
My partner is a masters in biochemist her ielts score of overall 6 in Academic. in this case can i able to apply for 190/189?
I wd like opinion in this regards.
Thank you..


----------



## leojohn

*Add to whatsapp group*



email.6633 said:


> Added to the WhatsApp group...


Hi please add my number to the whatsapp group. My number is 00919176659909


----------



## asif9999

plz add my no. 9309393412 too ,in watsapp group


----------



## donhadi

is there a possibility to know, other than the TOP-Priority _ Skilled List of NSW, what they are looking for nowadays? 
My occupation 263111 is in the updated Skilled list of NSW, holding 70+ 5 points, and since almost 1 month waiting for invitation.
is this normal?


----------



## fordblood

Plz add me to the whatsapp group for 189 PR Australia


----------

